# Darwin thread



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I notice a lot of threads dedicated to different subspecies of pythons..e.g. Jungles, MD's etc.

I thought it may be prudent to start a thread pertinent to Darwins. In this thread we could post pictures of our specimens as well as advice and questions. 

Pls feel free to use it to further the interest of Darwins.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets see your Darwin, I particularly like this form of carpet and would like to see a heap of pics


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2009)

I will start this one off.

Here is a picture of my little boy who is approx 11 months old, weighs 250 grams and is almost 1 metre long

I have ordered a female for him from Snakeranch in Jan 10 and intend to breed in a few years if possible.

A question to the more knowledgable ones...as you notice my Darwin is quite light in colour...Snakeranch will most likely send me around 6 photos to view for selection purposes...I am not sure what colours they will be. *When choosing a female should I choose a similar colour (i.e lighter) or a darker colour (the ones with the brown instead of cream outside the bandings)..*sorry, a complete newbie on this.

Ideally I would love to see a picture of some Darwin pairings..e.g. mother/father/siblings.

My current male had a female and male parents who were also both very light in colour but would love to understand and see pics of different colour pairings.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 2, 2009)

Heres a couple of some that i have,first couple a 2year female and a 3year old male.I hope Zobo sees this and puts some of his up,they are STUNNING,With any species there is variation in colour and pattern,ive seen some awesome looking Darwins,and with all the line breeding for stripes-colour-pattern etc they are only getting better,cant wait to see whats around in the future.....MARK


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2009)

gotta love the darwins... great animals imo here some of mine taken just the other day
RP male, albino male and head shot of albino female on black velvet.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 2, 2009)

old pics ill have to get some newer ones. they were sold to me as a M/F pair but it looks like they are both males. hopeing to get a few females and have a crack at gettin some hatchies. any one no any one whos sellin a few girls.
?? hopeing to get a real dark one and put with my dark boy. and a real light one to put with my light one cheers.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2009)

I absolutely love Darwins. They are very underrated IMO. People talk about jungles this, and jungles that, but some just don't come close when compared to a North Western in full bloom! 






















And a hatchy


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Nov 2, 2009)

jason that albino in the 2nd pic is bloody sick! would have to be one of the best albinos ive seen!


----------



## No-two (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> jason that albino in the 2nd pic is bloody sick! would have to be one of the best albinos ive seen!



thanks, to be honest that is what most would look like, the are just very difficult to get their true colours in photos... that photo shows the true colours of an albino rather well.

No-two, that is a stunner, i love the thin lining of black surrounding the pattern... very nice

some great shots everyone


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2009)

Moosenoose...love the 2 standing up..what sort of display is that..is it inquisitive, threatening or what? Sorry...I am so new to this and have not taken mine outside yet...going to wait a few months to make sure he is fully settled in etc.

Also, everyone this is exactly what I was after...as we can see there is definitely a lot of different shadings to be had (and I'm sure we will see more).

So, I guess this sort of answered my original question...*If possible, I should try and pick a light female to pair with the lighter male?*


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 2, 2009)

nice looking animals moosenoose definatly underated pythons


----------



## samson (Nov 2, 2009)

Good work Beatlloydy its about time there was a darwin thread there absolutely awesome looking snake's with some crackers already shown, here are my pair of 100% hets from ramsayi first up Cecil and his partner crime Beatrice. Also a quick question what is considered a normal growth rate in the first year? my female is about 11months and only 2.5ft is this normal or is she a bit small? Thanks guys


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Moosenoose...love the 2 standing up..what sort of display is that..is it inquisitive, threatening or what? Sorry...I am so new to this and have not taken mine outside yet...going to wait a few months to make sure he is fully settled in etc.



Hi beatlloydy, they are both very placid animals. I ended up selling the smaller one as they were both males. They both seemed to have picked up on a scent or a movement and it was just a bit of luck I had a camera handy at the time. I just wish I had my DSLR handy and not the little point and shoot :lol:


----------



## samson (Nov 2, 2009)

regardless great shot moosenoose. Priceless:lol:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 2, 2009)

heres a pair of 100% hets. Never used to be a huge fan of darwins, i'm now converted, great little snakes.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2009)

Some old photos of a giant rat my young darwin once gobbled down :lol: Only took him 20mins to get into his stomach. He's now 5yrs older and would breathe in a rat that big these days :lol:


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> heres a pair of 100% hets. Never used to be a huge fan of darwins, i'm now converted, great little snakes.



Very interesting photos...*is this look normal for Darwin hets..ie. darker to lighter bandings*...sorry...know very little about hets apart from the genetics I have read..have not really studied any pics in the past.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 2, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Very interesting photos...*is this look normal for Darwin hets..ie. darker to lighter bandings*...sorry...know very little about hets apart from the genetics I have read..have not really studied any pics in the past.



Hets look just like a normal Darwin.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 2, 2009)

i have seen hets that look no different to a wild type darwin. These ones have lighter colours on the back half, there are probably normal darwins that have similar colours at a young age. these 2 are only 10-11 months old, who knows what they'll look like this time next year.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 2, 2009)

*Darwins rule , ok ?*

Love the variations . Some of the best l've bred didnt colour up till a year after l sold them so this years clutch isnt going anywhere for at least 12 months .


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 2, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> Love the variations . Some of the best l've bred didnt colour up till a year after l sold them so this years clutch isnt going anywhere for at least 12 months .



100% agree...it seems we sometimes want what we dont have...I think I prefer the darker ones you have...mine is very much like your last photo you have but the others are equally or more beautiful


----------



## No-two (Nov 3, 2009)

Here another


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 3, 2009)

*reduced yellow albinos*

Here's a nice dark one different to the norm,I'm hoping that putting my male albino and her together will eventually produce very reduced yellow albinos or high white specimens as the male albino is already a very light one and not a large amount of yellow as you can see...these pics are a bit old and the albino just kept getting more white than yellow...enjoy!!.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are STUNNING Moose-No-Two and BROWNS ive already stated that the dark one is superb.And i wont say anything about the Albinos,except they AWESOME...and i hope someone breeds pure white ones one day,even though the stunning they way they already are,But like most Albino Olives,pure white looks alot better than the yellow-white....MARK


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 3, 2009)

One of my favourite snakes


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> One of my favourite snakes



i can see why... very nice


----------



## itbites (Nov 5, 2009)

Some beautiful Darwins...Codered yours is a cracker! Here's an old(ish) pic of my boy he's even prettier now


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 5, 2009)

is that your female steve?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 5, 2009)

darwins rock.
Only thing better than a darwin
is lots of darwins.


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait until we get some more pure Darwins in the states. They're easily one of the most underrated snakes out there. I'm not really a big fan of the albinos, but some of those normals are insane!!! The color and contrast blows my mind.

Mmmmm....one day....one day.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 6, 2009)

hobbo said:


> is that your female steve?



Nah mate, it isnt the bi.tch that made me bleed  Its one of my het albino males.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my two yearlings hets .

Female just shed .











Male .


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 6, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Here's my two yearlings hets .
> 
> Female just shed .
> 
> ...



Now, that girl's what I'm talking about!!! Look at that orange.....gorgeous, my friend!


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 6, 2009)

just thought i throw up these pics of my 2 darwins bred by Ramsayi... first 2 pics are the male 3rd is the female


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2009)

O.K...this is a conundrum...I am not into reptiles to make a profit...it will be at least 2-3 years before I breed...want to maximise my animal husbandry experience first...However, I have ordered a standard female Darwin hatchling from SnakeRanch...I notice they have 100% hets for $1200 (if they have any left on the waiting list)...should I upgrade? 

It is a lot of money for me but I just love those albinos...people are saying you wont be able to give them away in a few years...may guess is that they will come down and may stabilise around the $500-$1000 range.

As I said I dont want to make a fortune but it would be nice to get a return on investment in say 5 years or so. 

What do you Darwin lovers think (as we are a little biased)?


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 6, 2009)

if you cant afford albino darwins,do what i did and buy 100% hets.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 6, 2009)

I like your female Brett,as ive already mentioned Hobbo your pair are outstanding...the male is amazing....beatlloydy people have been saying that Albino Darwins will be $500 in a year or two,i very well doubt that.I would think that in a year or two they will come down in price,BUT not that much...The main question is Supply and Demand,No one can say for certain you will get your $$$ back,in most cases you will.But you shouldnt be worried about getting a return from them,the care and love of the animal is more important....Also theres other top quality breeders that breed Darwins if SR hasnt any,there is a waiting list for SR....mark


----------



## eskew (Nov 6, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Here's my two yearlings hets .
> 
> Female just shed .
> 
> ...


 
The stripe on the female is gorgous. Beautiful animals.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 6, 2009)

*Dinner*

A nice Darwin having dinner


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 6, 2009)

There are some really impressive animals in this thread! nice work!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> A nice Darwin having dinner



I love that vibrant yellow in the albinos...prefer that to the lighter yellows


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 6, 2009)

nice ones dicky and hobbo. hopefully they pass on their good looks to some albino offspring in the future.


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> O.K...this is a conundrum...I am not into reptiles to make a profit...it will be at least 2-3 years before I breed...want to maximise my animal husbandry experience first...However, I have ordered a standard female Darwin hatchling from SnakeRanch...I notice they have 100% hets for $1200 (if they have any left on the waiting list)...should I upgrade?
> 
> What do you Darwin lovers think (as we are a little biased)?



Albinos are fantastic animals there is no doubt about it... but i honestly believe that 1200 for a het is about double the price they should be...well and truely over priced! thats just my opinion anyway, dont want to start a debate.
i paird 1500 for a 2 yr old female het a year ago.... there are hets around for $500


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 6, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice ones dicky and hobbo. hopefully they pass on their good looks to some albino offspring in the future.



Hobbs has all ready hit me up to put my girl with his male , could make some good stuff with the two of them .


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jason said:


> there are hets around for $500



but would you buy hets for anyone who says they are hets? i know i wouldnt...


----------



## itbites (Nov 6, 2009)

While I don't agree with extreme pricing for profit

1200 is quite a reasonable price for a het imo...


----------



## Retic (Nov 6, 2009)

I sold all of mine very quickly for $1200 for females and $800 for males, when you consider that genetically a het is an albino wearing plain clothes that will produce albinos $2000 a pair is excellent value.  I can only assume a good reputation does help.


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2009)

boa said:


> I sold all of mine very quickly for $1200 for females and $800 for males, when you consider that genetically a het is an albino wearing plain clothes that will produce albinos $2000 a pair is excellent value.  I can only assume a good reputation does help.



2K a pairs not bad... 2800 is stretching it IMO. Im refering to this seasons prices not what we have paid in the past. do you honestly think with the hundreds and hundreds (realistically thousands) of albino being bred this season that 2K will be the going rate for a pair of hets?


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 6, 2009)

would you buy my hets for 2K?


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

They're all beautiful guys.

Just a few qs from a wannabe Darwin owner. I reeeeaally want one as my first snake (despite so many people advising me to get an antaresia...), and I'm pretty sure I'll go for the beautiful Darwin.

How big do they grow? And how long does it take for them to reach full size?
And what size an enclosure would be suitable (for a full grown)- 3x2x2, or best go for the 4x2x2. Am buying from SnakeRanch and sending my order away soon as you guys give me the all clear!

Thanks a billion, and keep it up with the amazing pics!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi SlytherinGirl,ive got a couple of Darwins,the male is about 5foot and keeped in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure,some Darwins can get up to 6-8foot,so depending on size as a adult the size ive already mentioned should be suitable.The female is currently still in a 55ltr tub as shes about 90cm in length,she will be going into a 60cm x 60cm x 60cm cage soon....MARK


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 6, 2009)

slytherin girl..... if you want darwins i would highly recommend Ramsayi from this site,His Darwins are by far the best ive seen sofar,from his normals to his albinos i dont think you will find much better


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2009)

Some people say they can be snappy...I guess like all snakes it is up to the individual specimen. Mine is/was my first and although I have only had him for about 5 weeks he has settled down very well.

I chose mine as it was a "mid size" carpet species....not too big, not too small.


----------



## aprice (Nov 6, 2009)

I heard someone is breeding a hypo het darwin with albino and het females. does anyone know who, and if so can you pm me their email address? i wonder how they would turn out?


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm... thanks Hobbo, I'll check it out. But for the mo I'm sticking with SR.

I've heard they can be snappy- but they calm down over time, so I'm not too worried. 

My qs are still out there, thanks!


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2009)

SlytherinGirl said:


> They're all beautiful guys.
> 
> Just a few qs from a wannabe Darwin owner. I reeeeaally want one as my first snake (despite so many people advising me to get an antaresia...), and I'm pretty sure I'll go for the beautiful Darwin.
> 
> ...



Hi Slytherin Girl

The average size for a Darwin is around 2m mark...The females will be bigger than the males. I believe about 2 years to maturity.

As for cages....I am going with the 4 x 2 x 2 as they should have some room to move around...the 3 x 2 x 2 would be absolute smallest...in fact being classified as arboreal some say they need height but from what I have read the adults seem to become more terrestrial so the 2 foot height seems to be o.k

For reference this is my enclosure my Darwin will probably spend quite a few years in (until it needs replacing due to age I guess)...I just reckon provide them with a lot of levels to climb and explore (several hides)..so they dont get bored. It is x 4 x 2 x 2

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106887&d=1257414881


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2009)

hobbo said:


> slytherin girl..... if you want darwins i would highly recommend Ramsayi from this site,His Darwins are by far the best ive seen sofar,from his normals to his albinos i dont think you will find much better



i agree, rams breeds quaility... not for quantity


----------



## No-two (Nov 6, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Hi Slytherin Girl
> 
> The average size for a Darwin is around 2m mark...The females will be bigger than the males. I believe about 2 years to maturity.
> 
> ...


 

Mine are 4 and 5 years old, female is max 5 ft (4 years) male is roughly 6ft (5years) I don't expect them to get much bigger then they are.


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect!
... and, they are a good snake?


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 7, 2009)

Just to chime in on affordable hets, I've seen the US ball python het market decimated by fake hets. Even those with good reputations have a hard time getting what a het is truly worth because of all the scammers that popped up seemingly overnight. In short, hobbo's right on the money. Spend the extra loot to go with someone you can trust.


----------



## njlocksmith (Nov 7, 2009)

hi all ordeded my 100% hets of sxr the other day, have to say simon is a delight 2 deal with, i agree i would never by a het of just anyone, sorry u just cant trust anyone these days. u colud just be dealing with some *** who says there hets when there not, so u wait 3 years till there breeding size u have your first clutch of eggs, and when they hatch no albinos, omg i would die, could yo imagen that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 7, 2009)

i bought my 3 hets of sxr and couldn't be happier.
wouldn't get from anyone that i wasn't 150% sure was legit.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 7, 2009)

Having owned and bred Darwins for a while now they are my fav snake . Snappy at first but that makes them very good feeders . They do calm down with age and size , all my big ones are calm and dont bite . They are a mid size but can surprise you as a well fed one will keep growing to as much as 8 foot . The best thing about them is their looks , even std they are pretty but as this thread shows they can be spectacular .


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2009)

I will defiantly agree with Jungletrans,but like most hatchies-yearlings they can be snappy,however the majority calm down with age.My 3year old male is as placid as a snake comes,but his younger female is still a little jumpy atm,but is defiantly getting better.Overall they are a awesome species to keep....MARK


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Great! That's all I need to know- thanks heaps guys.

Hopefully it won't be long before I'm posting my own darwin pics on here...


----------



## Colhunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Just wondering? Do Darwins grow slower than other species. One of my workmates has a Darwin that he says is over 2 years old but is only like 60 cm long? Is this normal? I thought that they would be way bigger than that.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2009)

Colhunter said:


> Just wondering? Do Darwins grow slower than other species. One of my workmates has a Darwin that he says is over 2 years old but is only like 60 cm long? Is this normal? I thought that they would be way bigger than that.


 It very well can be 2year old,depending on feeeding regime,ive got a 2year old thats a fussy eating and she is currently around 80-90cm.On the other hand the male is 3year old and about 5-6feet....All snakes will grow at different rates,it all comes down to how big the food item is,how frequently its fed....MARK


----------



## Colhunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, I was just wondering if he was doing something wrong and somehow causing this snake to stay stunted.I love the colours of Darwins.Stunning


----------



## grizz (Nov 7, 2009)

*N/W kick rs*

Morning people, I too have recently been bitten by the N/W carpet bug. I think the amount of variation this particular sub species offers is amazing.

I felt the need to get a few of Ziggy in this thread.


----------



## aprice (Nov 7, 2009)

aprice said:


> I heard someone is breeding a hypo het darwin with albino and het females. does anyone know who, and if so can you pm me their email address? i wonder how they would turn out?


 
anyone?? id love a pair of hypo albino het darwins.


----------



## Glen B (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is one of my males.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 7, 2009)

Colhunter said:


> Just wondering? Do Darwins grow slower than other species. One of my workmates has a Darwin that he says is over 2 years old but is only like 60 cm long? Is this normal? I thought that they would be way bigger than that.



As said by others it all comes down to feeding . l have some almost yearlings that are 4.5 feet long already , only fed every 1 - 2 weeks but good size rats . My brother: in NSW went against my advise with a pair l gave him and fed them as much as they wanted . Almost 2 years old they are 7 feet long , not fat or unfit they are beautiful snakes . He has now dropped their feed to 2 weeks and the snakes are unhappy , pacing the cage looking for food after first week .:shock:


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 7, 2009)

Glen B said:


> Here is one of my males.



That is a great pose...classic GTP pose...I will have to setup a thicker branch in my enclosure to encourage that....looks awesome..and the photo is great too..was it shopped to remove background?


----------



## johneven (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 8, 2009)

My Boy is settling in quite well now and has chosen last night and today to spend some time basking in his branch...this is what I was hoping for instead of hiding away all day.

Here are some pics...my photography is getting better but still not up to the standard of some of the stunning shots...the red one is a natural shot without flash. Makes him really look exotic


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres a couple more of a 2year old female and a 3year old male...MARK


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 8, 2009)

Some darwins you have to look at them again to wether it is a bredli or darwin. I was going to get a Darwin this year from snakeranch but some one got it before me:evil:, but i want to get a really bright gosford diamond. Then ill get Mr Darwin.


----------



## lovey (Nov 9, 2009)

Just some happy snaps at feeding time.
They are an absolute joy to keep and observe.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 9, 2009)

Darwins are awsom. 
1st pic is 2yo female het 1.5m
2nd pic is 2yo male het. 1.9m
3rd pic is 3yo female het. 2.2m


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 9, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Darwins are awsom.
> 1st pic is 2yo female het 1.5m
> 2nd pic is 2yo male het. 1.9m
> 3rd pic is 3yo female het. 2.2m



No photo's Adam...


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 9, 2009)

your to impatient, pics are uonow


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 9, 2009)

my darwins


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 9, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> your to impatient, pics are uonow



I know, i just love photo's of Darwins


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 9, 2009)

was going for the money shot...not quite..will get there sooner or later..trying to limit my handling etc to only about 10 mins or so every 2nd day


----------



## grizz (Nov 17, 2009)

thought i should jump start this thread!


----------



## Glen B (Nov 17, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> That is a great pose...classic GTP pose...I will have to setup a thicker branch in my enclosure to encourage that....looks awesome..and the photo is great too..was it shopped to remove background?


 

No photo shop mate. I would not know how to use it . His enclosure is black.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all i have been looking thru this thread and i have to say WOW!
Im getting 2 Darwin yearlings in a few weeks and i cant wait.
I do have pics but until the sale goes ahead i wont put them up 
What do you reckon is the best thing about your Darwins?
Cheers DG


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics that highlight the variation in Darwins.

Corey.


----------



## bally (Jan 12, 2010)

really nice looking darwins corey


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Bally.


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 16, 2010)

Some nice darwins around,that pic with the trio one being albino show's variation but imagine putting all the other darwins in this thread in with that trio,that'd show variation as many people think most darwins are banded and a certain colour and I never thought there was so much variation.

Here's some of mine....enjoy


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 16, 2010)

That golden ones nice Browns.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Some nice darwins around,that pic with the trio one being albino show's variation but imagine putting all the other darwins in this thread in with that trio,that'd show variation as many people think most darwins are banded and a certain colour and I never thought there was so much variation.
> 
> Here's some of mine....enjoy


 

Nice snakes there Browns.

Have you tried putting the black one with the white one?


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Yeah the reason I got the dark female which is also fully striped but you can't see it easily as she's so dark.I'd be breeding for highly reduced yellow albinos is what I'm aiming at plus the other 2 are hets.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jan 16, 2010)

My Girl.........


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is any one working on any Darwin breeding projects (other than albinos)? Breeding for specific traits like stiped, tri-striped, reduced black, increased black, specific colour or pattern variation, etc. I would love to hear about them and see some pics.

Corey.


----------



## beersdave (Jan 19, 2010)

i produced a striped albino this season. dont no how it the only one in the clutch with a stripe. ????
i will post some pics of it soon.


----------



## beersdave (Jan 19, 2010)

my het female and alb male.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 19, 2010)

hardcorey007 said:


> Is any one working on any Darwin breeding projects (other than albinos)? Breeding for specific traits like stiped, tri-striped, reduced black, increased black, specific colour or pattern variation, etc. I would love to hear about them and see some pics.
> 
> Corey.


 i'm breeding fro stripes..
and hopefully striped albinos 2


----------



## beersdave (Jan 19, 2010)

pics of 3 week old hatchie


----------



## richardsc (Jan 20, 2010)

nice pics every one,darwins are one of my fave pythons,im not a huge fan of albinos,but the darwin albino is one of the nicest of the albinos out there,but personally i prefer normals,theres some ghost darwins a breeder in north qld is breeding,they look awsome,also doesnt snake ranch have a black phased darwin project?


----------



## thals (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's my pair I'm planning on breeding this season:

Lucifer (male)












Zhira (female)


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 17, 2010)

My sons male 
and new female


----------



## PicklePants (May 18, 2010)

Rassilon at the top, Diega in the middle and my spotted Tori at the bottom. more pics soon


----------



## bfg23 (May 18, 2010)

do they get along with the teddy bears ok?


----------



## PicklePants (May 18, 2010)

i would assume so. Diega seems to like the texture of them. Rassilon likes the wire bee thingy i've got on the side wall. Tori just likes to hide under the water bowl (it was removed to get a pic of all three)

they like to move the bears around of a night, they're never where they were before i go to bed. as you can see, "Hear No Evil" is upright, "See No Evil" has been knocked over and "Speak No Evil" was behind the mondo grass...

i've also got an egg separator upside down in there. it looks like a chicken doing a handstand. rather cute when Diega goes into or comes out of it lol


----------



## coobs (May 20, 2010)

Well fellow Darwin lovers, I get my Albino Girl tomorrow. Don't know if I'll sleep at all tonight.

Many, many pics will soon follow...


----------



## pythonmum (May 21, 2010)

coobs said:


> Well fellow Darwin lovers, I get my Albino Girl tomorrow. Don't know if I'll sleep at all tonight.
> 
> Many, many pics will soon follow...


How's she looking? Here's my boy in a state of confusion after 3 days with a girl.


----------



## coobs (May 22, 2010)

and here she is...thanx Larks...


----------



## pythonmum (May 23, 2010)

coobs said:


> and here she is...thanx Larks...View attachment 147210


 Nice dorsal stripe and already colouring up. You will enjoy watching her change with each slough. She'll be a beauty.


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2010)

Im a bit bewildered...the last shot of mine on the first page.....ain't my animal!!....freaky! It's showing my photobucket name and link, but it ain't my animal!....how weird! :lol: (nobody sue me please!!!! )


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

im sure you'v seen these pics before but one more time wont hurt


----------



## Jakee (May 23, 2010)

Nice darwins mate, they look great !

Jake


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

cheers Jakee


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 27, 2010)

Great variety of darwins in this thread. Here are a few pics one of my little Darwins i picked up a few weeks ago. 
Cheers Brad


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 27, 2010)

i havent got any pics to contribute, but i hope to have a pair soon, 
what is the reccomended breeding age, i read somewhere 18 months, is this to early ? 
kel


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 27, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> i havent got any pics to contribute, but i hope to have a pair soon,
> what is the reccomended breeding age, i read somewhere 18 months, is this to early ?
> kel


 
does the 4 X 4 rule apply ?


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice darwins everyone, looking forward one in the future


----------



## PicklePants (Jul 27, 2010)

Rassilon and Diega now


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 27, 2010)

My little guy 





This was in March but he's keeping that red tinge while browning up.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2010)

"Freckles" ... 4 months



8 mths old



and really good at pretzel impersonations....


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 27, 2010)

great shots moosenoose the 4th pic looks a lot like the ones im picking up next few weeks


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 28, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I absolutely love Darwins. They are very underrated IMO. People talk about jungles this, and jungles that, but some just don't come close when compared to a North Western in full bloom!  I couldn't agree more. I am thoroughly amazed that there are people who wont buy Darwins and Water Pythons because of their "bad temperament" yet maintain Jungles in their collection. Personally I have a soft spot for Darwins and found them to be a good straight forward snake to keep. Here are some pics of my girl Morgana.


----------



## Colin (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Camo (Jul 28, 2010)

Bit of a trippy female.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 28, 2010)

hey camo thats a cracker mate here is my male and female pair


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 28, 2010)

I love how some darwins have real "bronze" coloured eyes like yours byron.
Makes them look angry hahaha.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah the male is called lord after the eye in lord of the rings lol but yeah mine have some of the brightest eyes ive seen


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sophie Angus Angus Sophie


----------



## orientalis (Jul 28, 2010)

*One of Our Darwins*

Sloughed on Monday morning,(that's 7 sloughs now) so i weighed it and got some pictures, then fed it.

Took some more pictures again today......Cheers...


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 28, 2010)

looking good orientalis


----------



## orientalis (Jul 28, 2010)

*Darwin*

Parent's


----------



## orientalis (Jul 28, 2010)

*2010....Fingers crossed*

They were doing fine this season too.....Just waiting for the female to have her pre-lay now.....


----------



## orientalis (Jul 28, 2010)

*Do you think she's Gravid?*

Taken today!!!!


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the last photos orientalis


----------



## orientalis (Jul 28, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> I like the last photos orientalis



Yeah cheers.....Those pic's were taken outside in natural sunlight....the one's mating were taken inside under artificial light (fluoro lights i think)......


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2010)

thought it was time to bump this back to the top and hope that it takes off again.
ill get some updated pics tonight of some of mine.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 25, 2010)

This is one of our young ones. Taken sometime in April this year.
She's quite placid for a hatchie, only been made to bleed once from her.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 25, 2010)

My albino girl is looking very fat. She was the same size as the het who is with her here. Fingers crossed for our first clutch!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

goodluck python mum


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 25, 2010)

Siblings, striped 100% hets :-

first 2 are the male (Hades), second 2 are the female (Leto)


----------



## Marcsnake (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,
New to the snake scene.
I love the Albino Python.

Will this make a good first snake in relation to handling? Placid? Care? 
I take care of my dog, bird, tropical fish very well but should I not be spending so much on a first snake?


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 26, 2010)

Marcsnake said:


> Hey guys,
> New to the snake scene.
> I love the Albino Python.
> 
> ...


 They are great animals.


----------



## touchofgold (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics I took today of Midas out and about...there are some really beautiful Darwins in this thread, nice to see! Thanks


----------



## motoxboii (Aug 29, 2010)

*my darwin*


his name is ZIPPA. my childreni python is named trouser


----------



## mungus (Aug 29, 2010)

both are gravid atm.......


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like theres going to be a lot of albinos coming next season!


----------



## tasha00 (Aug 30, 2010)

the pic of yr 2 snakes is the bomb, wat a great shot..i really need 2 invest in a great camera..


----------



## guzzo (Aug 30, 2010)

View attachment 161652
Heres a recent one of my 9 month old male.


----------



## mungus (Aug 30, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> looks like theres going to be a lot of albinos coming next season!


 
Hope so.
Will be good to see alot of people being able to afford these beautiful snakes.
Years ago only the people with serious dollars could have one.
Keep the photo's coming !!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 30, 2010)

just thought i'd tag this girl onto the darwin thread as well.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 30, 2010)

Freckles made his photo debut a couple of months ago, he was bought from Albs from this site, 

this was him in March this year,(4mths)



and this is him, last weekend, now 9mths old, i think he is coming along nicely, pushing the 1metre mark


----------



## thals (Aug 31, 2010)

My two:

Male






Female


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 31, 2010)

brilliant colours on them thals


----------



## deebo (Aug 31, 2010)

thals - love that female. Very nice.


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2010)

slimbo- that little darwin is coming along well... sure is strange, cant wait to see it in a years time!


----------



## No-two (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know if I've put this guy in the thread but oh well.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 31, 2010)

Jason said:


> slimbo- that little darwin is coming along well... sure is strange, cant wait to see it in a years time!


 
the ugly little grey thing is plodding along.she isn't the biggest feeder though so i think it will be a work in progress.may take an extra year to get her breeding .
cheers
simon


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 31, 2010)

slimebo said:


> the ugly little grey thing is plodding along.she isn't the biggest feeder though so i think it will be a work in progress.may take an extra year to get her breeding .
> cheers
> simon


 
Suffers from super model syndrome....looks nice but doesn't eat much. hehehe


----------



## Baaaax (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's princess, my new snake. God is she vicious :|













I'm hoping she settles down.


----------



## buck (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are mine. First pic is female het, second is male het, and last pic is my special girl Talia. The hets have been mating this season and the female is looking the goods so fingers crossed. The last girl has shown no interest in mating so I think it will be next season for her.


----------



## itbites (Sep 1, 2010)

No offence bax but is that a hybrid Darwin? 

Thals your Darwin's are just lovely! That female is very nice


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 1, 2010)

itbites said:


> No offence bax but is that a hybrid Darwin?
> 
> Thals your Darwin's are just lovely! That female is very nice


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 1, 2010)

Me three. I was thinking Darwin X Coastal. Sorry if it's not. That was just my initial thoughts. Beautiful looking snake though.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 1, 2010)

i was thinking bredli


----------



## Baaaax (Sep 1, 2010)

itbites said:


> No offence bax but is that a hybrid Darwin?
> 
> Thals your Darwin's are just lovely! That female is very nice


 
Honestly, I have no idea. I was told by the guy it was a Darwin. So, I'm not exactly sure. I'm not very good at telling the difference between snake species unless its obvious and my first initial thought was that the head looked like a darwin's lol, so honestly it could be a cross.



byron_moses said:


> i was thinking bredli



Just took a look, and it certainly does look like a bredli. Sorry guys, guess I'll have to go back to snake school so I can tell what each snake is 

Cheers guys, if a mod wants to remove the photos, feel free too.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 1, 2010)

if you can post a photo of the head pattern we might be able to give you a better idea on what it is crossed with.certainly darwin and either coastal or bredli.nice looking snake though.
cheers
simon


----------



## Baaaax (Sep 1, 2010)

There we go guys, she's seeming nice and calm today, maybe she's getting settled.

Cheers.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 1, 2010)

with that photo i'd say darwin cross with coastal carpet


----------



## Baaaax (Sep 1, 2010)

slimebo said:


> with that photo i'd say darwin cross with coastal carpet


Ahh, ok. Awesome mate, thanks for clearing this up!

Cheers.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd agree with slimbo on this. Nice looking snake though.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Sep 23, 2010)

heres soom of mine


----------



## beney_boy (Sep 23, 2010)

I get my het pair tomorrow from SXR. Im soo excited. Cant sleep ahahahah. Cant wait to see what they look like in the flesh.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

though i may as well throw these guys up


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 24, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> though i may as well throw these guys up



Someone likes stripes LOL.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

lol they both came from partial striped parents and yeah mate i dont mind them


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 24, 2010)

Well hopefully my tri-striped Darwin project works next year. Then you can have three stripes in the one Darwin instead of three different single striped Darwins


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

lol yeah mate im hoping to get a rp style python or 2 from them i know people alredy have them but just doiung it for the satisfaction


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 24, 2010)

One of my Hypo (I hate that term) Darwin laid 18 fertile eggs and 1 slug this morning. I didn't even think she was gravid!!!!  Bonus!!!!!


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats mate and good luck with the incubation


----------



## GSMenardi (Sep 25, 2010)

This is my little darwin mister, he's 10 months old and a lovely banana yellow (unfortunately the camera does him no justice). The photos were taken using my phone so they're not that great, I haven't managed to get better pics of him yet.


----------



## PicklePants (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Poggle (Oct 14, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Hi beatlloydy, they are both very placid animals. I ended up selling the smaller one as they were both males. They both seemed to have picked up on a scent or a movement and it was just a bit of luck I had a camera handy at the time. I just wish I had my DSLR handy and not the little point and shoot :lol:


 
I have to agree moose, thats a once in a moment shot. You always have these oppertunities when the camera is no where to be found.

As for the rest of you, Darwins are fantastic snakes! I plan and getting some soon now i am on the mend.


----------



## PicklePants (Oct 23, 2010)

Rassilon bit me today...wouldn't bother me except for the fact that i'm allergic. check it out lol

View attachment 169386



he'd have you believe that butter wouldn't melt in his mouth though


----------



## GSMenardi (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, you must have sensitive skin, I hope it clears up quick for you. Nice looking darwin.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't seem to put any pics on.... =(
My Darwin is a 9 month old, 75-80cm long Female.
Only had her a week today


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice pics JA. Very nice Darwin. Beautiful banding.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, yeah, at the moment anyway...
I'm only new, she is my first snake, very placid...
Didn't even try and bite me when I picked her up to clean her cage when she had cloudy eye's...
I just hope the colour stays with her when she grow to adult size.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a Green Tree Darwin!


----------



## woody101 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahahahahha i love it when they sit like that my jungle just started doing it


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2011)

Bah, Albinos! Who'd want to rob such gorgeous colour?!


----------



## Choco (Mar 3, 2011)

She looks great Moose. Lovely Orange.
Here's my 2yr old girl. First real chance to get some photos since I got her. Will have to get pics of my boy soon too.




Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 3, 2011)

Choco - how long is your girl? She's a similar age to mine, who has grown considerably since the pic... It's so hard to photograph the real colours!


----------



## buck (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Talia.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 3, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Bah, Albinos! Who'd want to rob such gorgeous colour?!


 
Hey nice pics!!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 5, 2011)

Hoping to breed this one this year (sorry about the green tinge in the photo, near impossible to avoid with albinos)...

View attachment 189185


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 5, 2011)

looking good wayne


----------



## Perko (Mar 5, 2011)

Not wrong Ben, thats a stunner



byron_moses said:


> looking good wayne


----------



## woody101 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice snake wayne ! how old is he/she


----------



## Choco (Mar 8, 2011)

woody101 said:


> nice snake wayne ! how old is he/she


 
+1. Awesome looking animal.



Rahni29 said:


> Choco - how long is your girl? She's a similar age to mine, who has grown considerably since the pic... It's so hard to photograph the real colours!


 
Hi Rahni,

She's about 3ft long. Gonna get her and the male out in the coming days for more photos to try and get a good one.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Choco, now I know my girl isn't small for her age (she's about 4 foot, maybe a bit longer).


----------



## Choco (Mar 10, 2011)

The rain held off today so I got a chance today to get some more pics. Finally got some of my male yearling.



2yr old female. These are a bit better representation of her colours.






Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 10, 2011)

my little one I picked up on Sunday


----------



## guzzo (Mar 12, 2011)

View attachment 190353
View attachment 190354
View attachment 190355
View attachment 190356


My Pair of 15mnth old standard Darwins. First two pics are the male second two are the female


----------



## GHOSTY (Mar 14, 2011)

Zoey my darwin het she is just over half a meter now.


----------



## Choco (Mar 15, 2011)

Ghost69 said:


> Zoey my darwin het she is just over half a meter now.
> View attachment 190702


 
Bahaha...Is that a yawn or a "I'm tough and I WILL eat your camera!!!"?

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## mark83 (Mar 15, 2011)

male alb, female and male het


----------



## Latino (Mar 15, 2011)

My boy he is a Yearling best friend could ever have


----------



## GHOSTY (Mar 18, 2011)

lol this is putting her jaw back after a feed!!!


----------



## Benjamin_john (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Latino (Mar 18, 2011)

Heres another pic of my Darwin


----------



## Jayboy12 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Girl


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice Darwins guys keep the pics coming =)


----------



## buck (Mar 19, 2011)

Jayboy12 said:


> View attachment 191415
> My Girl


 
Hmmm she looks very familiar.....
Hope she is settling in well Jay.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 13, 2011)

This is Smij who arrived at my house on the 7/4 and is 4 months old:


----------



## buck (Apr 13, 2011)

This is Blaine......


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Apr 20, 2011)

hey Guys i love all these Darwins..
I love this particular breed and i have no idea...

This is my girl Ayva she is
4 months old and i just measured her last night she is 67cm long (2ft)


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 20, 2011)

I put this in the feeding thread, but reckon it's an awesome Darwin pic anyway, so pardon if you've seen it recently... (Smij's mum)


----------



## grizz (Apr 20, 2011)

I know, I know, posted these in the other Darwin thread earlier but I like him!

Pythonmum, might wanna try some darker rats as he looks a little pale!

Nice.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 20, 2011)

Spotted rats are more fun grizz - can see the spots going down the throat for a while  I think it's too much bleach used to clean the water bowl. Just makes them too pale. Same problem with this guy. You can see how much he uses the bowl (but it's very white!)






Here's the one that gets the black rats:


----------



## dani_boy (Apr 21, 2011)

how big do Darwins usually get?


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine are 3 years old and about 2m long, 2 - 2.5 kg.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 21, 2011)

I would like to breed my Standard Darwins.....They are 17mnths now and 180cm and 165cm....would next breeding season be too soon?


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 21, 2011)

You can always try and see. 18 months is a bit young for a female, but not necessarily so for a male. If they don't breed, no eggs, no big deal. You just need to look for ovulation and any obvious signs that she is gravid (like egg-shaped lumps near laying time) and get an incubator together quick-smart. At that age and size, maternal incubation might be a bit hard on the female. Read Simons Stone's "Doc Rock" articles Reptile Husbandry Articles by Southern Cross Reptiles about breeding to find out what to look for. I found them more helpful than anything else I read.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 21, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> You can always try and see. 18 months is a bit young for a female, but not necessarily so for a male. If they don't breed, no eggs, no big deal. You just need to look for ovulation and any obvious signs that she is gravid (like egg-shaped lumps near laying time) and get an incubator together quick-smart. At that age and size, maternal incubation might be a bit hard on the female. Read Simons Stone's "Doc Rock" articles Reptile Husbandry Articles by Southern Cross Reptiles about breeding to find out what to look for. I found them more helpful than anything else I read.



Thank you very much for that advice.


----------



## Colin (Apr 24, 2011)

heres one I bred thats starting to show some colour


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely patterning Colin... I am sure it will be stunning when it's mature!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 24, 2011)

Colin said:


> heres one I bred thats starting to show some colour



What a cracker!!!


----------



## woody101 (Apr 24, 2011)

RPAD  reduce pattern albino darwin  love that little guy colin!


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pattern Colin! How long did it look pale? I had one that looked really chalky pink at first. Chris1 bought her. I visited yesterday and she is starting to show some pattern at last. Hers is more yellow with white dashes, while yours is white with yellow! Very interesting. They are awesome snakes with so much potential. The only frustration is that you can never quite capture the true colours in a photo. That glowing highlighter colour just doesn't come through (at least not on my camera).


----------



## Colin (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks for all the comments  pic was taken yesterday & he's about 5 months old


----------



## zack13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that one is stunning Colin.


----------



## Grunter023 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my 100% Het and my Albino bred by Ramsayi.http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/ramsayi-492/


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 28, 2011)

wow colin your boy is amazing ....makes me want an albino even more  and grunter both u have there have awesome colours too i cant wait till my darwin gets bigger


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

Heres some more of Smij:


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 14, 2011)

well i can FINALLY post here! YAY lol
so on mothers day i head down to sydney to pick up
my missus's present for mums day  hahahaha yeah 
i pulled the old i will get "you" a present i want aaaanyway 
here he is my new 100%HET darwin Osiris owned by me hatched by Colin


----------



## pythonmum (May 15, 2011)

Great photos Nato - both in picture quality and the lovely subject matter. I'm afraid I just snap one with the Cybershot and go 'yeah - that'll do'. Here's the latest like that. Ra enjoying his new enclosure. He's not looking his best because he's about to shed, but that's always the way....


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 15, 2011)

Ra is a stunner, whats on the background? is it like lino or a wallpaper or fake rocks?
very cool 

thanks for the compliments but its easy to take shots when the subject is good
that lil darwin is the least flighty and least bitie i didnt think it was possible
but hes on par with my md and shes as mellow as bob marley on holliday in 
amsterdam lol


----------



## NATHAN93 (May 15, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> well i can FINALLY post here! YAY lol
> so on mothers day i head down to sydney to pick up
> my missus's present for mums day  hahahaha yeah
> i pulled the old i will get "you" a present i want aaaanyway
> here he is my new 100%HET darwin Osiris owned by me hatched by Colin


 
That is one of the best darwins I've seen love it mate I'm sure youse will both love the pressy haha


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 15, 2011)

Hi Colin,

Is that hatchling of NATO's pure Variegata or is it from a jag to Darwin pairing. Please don't take this the wrong way or as any kind of accusation. I'm just curious because of it's reduced pattern and intense colour.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 15, 2011)

I think it would be pure, I am getting one almost the same off moreliamagic


----------



## Darkhorse (May 15, 2011)

I too can finally add to this thread.... my new 16 month boy....


----------



## pythonmum (May 15, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> Ra is a stunner, whats on the background? is it like lino or a wallpaper or fake rocks?
> very cool
> 
> thanks for the compliments but its easy to take shots when the subject is good
> ...


Love the analogy!

The background was purchased from an aquarium shop. It's a plastic photo background. I chose it for this boy because he very occasionally makes unspeakable messes and I like something that looks good, but is easy to clean. Here's an example of his recent work. This involved a poo he'd been saving up - perhaps 2 or 3 rats-worth.





I have used a tropical poster covered with a couple layers of Estapol in another enclousre, but these are hard to find. The aquarium backgrounds come in big rolls and are cheap. That one was $10 per meter.



reptileaddiction said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Is that hatchling of NATO's pure Variegata or is it from a jag to Darwin pairing. Please don't take this the wrong way or as any kind of accusation. I'm just curious because of it's reduced pattern and intense colour.


 Pure Darwins regularly have that sort of variation. You don't need to introduce a harmful mutation to get awesome animals.


----------



## jinjajoe (May 15, 2011)

A couple of Darkwins (sorry for stealing your phrase Corey !!!!!!) hopefully a few of the offspring will be even darker.....


----------



## Ricochet (May 16, 2011)

Hey all - I've finally got around to taking some decent Pics - here's my little fella (haven't come up with a decent name for him yet). He's nearly 6 months and is finally learning some manners :lol:.






I finally figured out what all the fuss was about them shedding. They come out all nice and sh^t hot and shiney.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Is that hatchling of NATO's pure Variegata or is it from a jag to Darwin pairing. Please don't take this the wrong way or as any kind of accusation. I'm just curious because of it's reduced pattern and intense colour.


 
100%het for albino, Colin is a straight shooter mate and for the money i payed their is no way hes a jag and if he was i would have to go back to sydney and passionately kiss Colin_ I think we'll give that suggestion a miss mate  _for giving me the bargin of a decade lol
ps im not kiddin Colin if hes got jag in him im comin back to kiss ya _umm not with me you won't thanks nathan.. he's a pure 100% het for albino darwin  so I'm safe from your lewd advances mate haha_ but na hes just a stunner darwin but im bias


----------



## Colin (May 16, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Is that hatchling of NATO's pure Variegata or is it from a jag to Darwin pairing. Please don't take this the wrong way or as any kind of accusation. I'm just curious because of it's reduced pattern and intense colour.


 
no offence taken.. that clutch were from pure variegata's being a SXR line albino darwin male x 100% het for albino female. the patterning is a little different but are from pure lines with no rpm's/jags or hybrids etc involved with this clutch or the parent animals that I used to breed them. not that I have any problem with those animals.. I just don't have a problem telling people what the animals they purchased or are looking to purchase from me actually are to the best of my knowledge.

and as NatoRey said for the price I sold him for he's definitely not a jag/rpm


----------



## Torah (May 16, 2011)




----------



## reptileaddiction (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Colin. As I wrote in another thread RP's have come so far in the last couple of years that it's almost impossible to tell the difference visually between them and RPM's.


----------



## MrsNatoRey (May 20, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> well i can FINALLY post here! YAY lol
> so on mothers day i head down to sydney to pick up
> my missus's present for mums day  hahahaha yeah
> i pulled the old i will get "you" a present i want aaaanyway
> here he is my new 100%HET darwin Osiris owned by me hatched by Colin




ohhhhhh really Nathan!!!!! Ur busted big time babe!! Osiris is my snake n I c Ur passing him off as 1 of Ur own!! Well I never!! lol and U used Mother's Day as an excuse, U told me it was cause I was a good mum lol Maybe I will buy "U" an Albino Dawin female to go with Osiris 4 Father's Day!!! hehehehe ahhh well Ur lucky i love U babe lol


----------



## Chris1 (May 20, 2011)

thats an amazing looking little snake!!

lucky bugger,....(well, lucky MrsNatoRey anyway!!)


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 20, 2011)

ohhh crap! i swear its not what it looks like i swear!
ohhh man it was an accident ya kno it just kinda happend... an ya kno its like
um well its well heres the thing......um 

goodbye now!
:O


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

MrsNatoRey said:


> ohhhhhh really Nathan!!!!! Ur busted big time babe!! Osiris is my snake n I c Ur passing him off as 1 of Ur own!! Well I never!! lol and U used Mother's Day as an excuse, U told me it was cause I was a good mum lol Maybe I will buy "U" an Albino Dawin female to go with Osiris 4 Father's Day!!! hehehehe ahhh well Ur lucky i love U babe lol




you can keep an eye on nathan now your a member MrsNatoRey  welcome to the forum and Im pleased you like* your *het albino darwin Osiris


----------



## MrsNatoRey (May 23, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> thats an amazing looking little snake!!
> 
> lucky bugger,....(well, lucky MrsNatoRey anyway!!)



Thank u Chris, he's a lil cutie isnt he 

Hahaha yes Colin, i will keep an eye on him  lol and thank u 4 my lil beauty, he's not only a stunner but has an awesome nature as well!! I couldnt be more pleased with my new lil boy!!  Nath and I will definately keep u posted on his progress

And to u Nathan!! lol I will have to excuse u for ur lapse in judgement. He's such a stunner why wouldnt u try 2 pawn him off as ur own  hehehehe


----------



## Colin (May 24, 2011)

your welcome and I'm glad you both like him so much


----------



## Colin (Jun 2, 2011)

update pic tonight


----------



## woody101 (Jun 2, 2011)

DAMN colin! thats a stunner mate so jealous


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Getting my new little albino girl tomorrow, if I can find my camera will post some pics.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 2, 2011)

geez, Colin, thats an ugly snake, want me to take it off ur hands? 

 _thanks for the kind offer but he's way too ugly for you chrissy_


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 2, 2011)

Where are the photos of Lily, Chris? Let them see what a *really* pale Darwin looks like!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 2, 2011)

ive been so bad with taking pics of her,...i realy need to take some before shes a big girl and i have no baby pics!

i'll feed her tonight, and get some while shes out,... 

shes gone 'patternless' again, cant possibly be due to shed, shes only had about 3 mice since last shed,..(it was about 12 mice between the previous shed)


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 2, 2011)

ohhhh im interested!
now post them up


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a lousy picture of Lily when she was showing maximum pattern right after a shed. She was by far the palest in my clutch.






Here's one of her brothers that just shed and has really pretty yellow-gold patterns. I'm pumping him for another forum member and he is growing at an incredible pace.


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

lily looks great pythonmum as does her brother  get a move on with some pics Chris1

I really love the variety of colours and patterns in the albinos and also the normal & het darwins.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 3, 2011)

New little girl ('Celeste') from Solar17


----------



## woody101 (Jun 3, 2011)

i cant understand how i got mine from badden also and i feed mine fuzzy rats and urs is fed on 3/4 mice and urs are 150grams bigger haha


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 3, 2011)

lol, go figure


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 9, 2011)

My big girl in the GTP pose today





...and the last of her babies who is still looking for a home


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 15, 2011)

I am hoping these two are having special cuddles. I love the contrast of patterns here.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 15, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> I am hoping these two are having special cuddles. I love the contrast of patterns here.


 

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

hes had a fresh shed so up he goes with some new pics


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 18, 2011)

He's beautiful Natorey, your wife is very lucky.
Nice pics too.


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2011)

he's looking good nathan and colouring up nicely mate  I've posted a few pics of the albino male holdback [post 258] but none yet of the female I kept for myself.. this is her below


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 19, 2011)

ohhhhhhh VERY nice mate!


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks like the albino version of Nato's het. Lovely stripes you are producing, Colin.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 19, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> That looks like the albino version of Nato's het. Lovely stripes you are producing, Colin.


 i know! i want it, bad! lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice NATO haha so gettin a pair off u in the future Colin


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2011)

Good stuff Colin, with albs like that who needs alb jags! the pair are a beaut for sure, VERY nice!


----------



## Choco (Jun 22, 2011)

Vary nice NATO and Col. They look fantastic. Don't think I've posted these.














and a Het









Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 22, 2011)

Mrs. NatoRay - once again awesome critter - keep those pics coming 'cos you've certainly got a stand out snake. It's going to be fantastic to watch as it gets older. I'm so jealous.

Choco - Nice looking het - Beautiful colors and banding - Hoping my little fella turns out similar.

Cheers - Col


----------



## Choco (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Ricochet,

I have just sold her actually but she is yet to move on so these might be the last pics of her I get.
Here's her male partner though. I still have him.











Cheers,
Allan


----------



## elle0318 (Jun 24, 2011)

devil starting to colour up a bit. and hence the name bites anything that moves lol (actually make that everything. . hes trying to eat the coffee table right now)


----------



## woody101 (Jun 24, 2011)

elle0318 said:


> View attachment 206417
> View attachment 206416
> 
> 
> devil starting to colour up a bit. and hence the name bites anything that moves lol (actually make that everything. . hes trying to eat the coffee table right now)



nice snake how old ??


----------



## elle0318 (Jun 25, 2011)

woody101 said:


> nice snake how old ??


 
he is nearly 7 months


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 26, 2011)

I was going to take the male out today....





...but fortunately I looked behind the water bowl before grabbing him. 





Next season is looking good!


----------



## thals (Jun 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous looking pair pythonmum, can't wait to see the bubs


----------



## orientalis (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=207914&d=1309754834



Nice and Early


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is my male albino I got from pythonmum a couple of months ago. He shed the other week and looks great. Bad pics iPhone. 











Plus here is a old pic of my normal Darwin it from when I first got her. She looks so small and cute.


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 4, 2011)

Albino male, female het and one from last season.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking great Orientalis. You have the jump on everyone again this year! Mine is definitely not that far along yet. Another three weeks I think.


----------



## orientalis (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 208248
" XANTHUS " View attachment 208249
" MELANI " 
View attachment 208250

This was my last Darwin pairing for 2011....... Xanthic x Hyper !


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 7, 2011)

Links aren't working mate.
Any chance of trying again?

Cheers.


----------



## orientalis (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it just me or are none of Orientalis' pictures not appearring and when click on the link it says Invalid Attachment?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 7, 2011)

same here broken link


----------



## orientalis (Jul 8, 2011)

" Xanthus " x " Melani "


----------



## Firedrake (Jul 8, 2011)

Still broken


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe open an flickr account and use the BBCode they supply?


----------



## orientalis (Jul 8, 2011)

We can see them and have not had problems in the past posting pic's.
How come Pythonmum can see the pic's and other's cannot?
Why can we see them?


----------



## Firedrake (Jul 8, 2011)

All I'm seeing is little squares with an x in them or 'attachment' as a link but says its invalid when clicked :/


----------



## orientalis (Jul 8, 2011)

We see large, clear pictures.......even when logged out.
Not sure what the issue is....


----------



## orientalis (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 19, 2011)

I cannot see the pics either.....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 19, 2011)

Updated photo of Smij and my2 new ones:


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 21, 2011)

If you can't see Orientalis' photos you are missing out! Stunning animal and really ripe, too.

Wow - Smij has really grown! Looking great. Now the other two have to catch up with him!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 21, 2011)

What browser are you using Pythonmum?

Im stuck with IE7 (can't change due to work regulations)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 21, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> If you can't see Orientalis' photos you are missing out! Stunning animal and really ripe, too.
> 
> Wow - Smij has really grown! Looking great. Now the other two have to catch up with him!


Yes, he has just discovered the climbing dowels as well, he's been draped over them for 2 days now. The others are both smaller than he ever was (since I had him) but the albino shed last week and she is noticeably bigger than she was. Trying the other little het on her first feed here tonight.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 21, 2011)

one of mine not a great pic


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 21, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> What browser are you using Pythonmum?
> 
> Im stuck with IE7 (can't change due to work regulations)


 I'm using IE7.0 right now. Maybe the colours of the albino girl have blown your screen


----------



## smithson (Jul 23, 2011)

here is my het


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 24, 2011)

My albino male has had many matings with the female, so I put the het in as a bit of a pity visit. He wasted absolutely no time. Within 20 minutes they were locked up. This photo is an hour later. He is going back out tonight, but I felt sorry for him because of all of his crazed and frustrated pacing. I don't know if this little visit will make it worse or better.


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2011)

View attachment 210723


Little one I picked up this week.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks really good Susan. Best of luck (hopefully) with all you hatchlings.My little boy from you is going really well, couldn't have hoped for a better snake. Cheers Daniel


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Daniel. The hatchies seem to be doing really well for their new owners (just look at your fellow and Smij!), so I hope to have another good lot next year. It will be interesting to see if the het fathers any of the clutch. The albino has mated her many times and I am only letting the het have today for a bit of stress relief . The albino boy will be back on duty later this week after she gets a rest. I must say that the het is a VERY eager breeder. He certainly got right down to business. When I checked on them a few minutes ago, they were finally coming out of the hide box, but he was still slithering all over her. He has all the smooth moves!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha good to hear


----------



## sarah1234 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## pythonmum (Jul 25, 2011)

*What a friendly girl!*

The albino male was pacing, so I gave him a go. Didn't take long. She's very near ovulation and seems to be extra sexy right now.






The het has been a bit calmer since his "stress relief" over the weekend.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 31, 2011)

Only had her home for 48 hours, but she's already addicted to this log.
My brand new beautiful little Albino Darwin girl, Keyarna:


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 31, 2011)

She's a beauty TL. Are you going to put a branch in a bit higher up for her? I bet she 
would be addicted to that in no time. 
Nice looking resting place tho : )


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanx Darlyn!
Sure am, I have a bit of bamboo and some flanges to affix it in, just got to get around to doing it :lol:
But she won't be in this enclosure forever either, it's not massive.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the astro turf with my enclosures too.
It really looks good with the shapely bits of wood.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 31, 2011)

Pink morph GTP! Ha ha.


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet pic of the Banded GTP.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute baby Steve. I love it when they do the GTP pose.


----------



## Rango (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey everyone new here thought I
Would say hey, There is some beautiful pic on this thread.. Loved seeing every ones best friends.. Would like to introduce my new addition rango  will be collecting him on wed and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 6, 2011)

Heres some better pictures of my new girl and Smij:


----------



## diamond 007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just like to says how great all your pics are.....


----------



## varanus (Aug 6, 2011)

Baby girl.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant photo varanus! The background really highlights her colours well and the photo quality is tops.


----------



## varanus (Aug 7, 2011)

Baby boy.


----------



## ramzee86 (Aug 7, 2011)

My high contrast baby girl, daughter of the Paradox Albino


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice ramzee86!


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice Ramzee86 - love the high color, cool looking snake,


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful Ramzee! Who wet your snake, varanus?

Here's my boy tonight. The female told him to nick off because she is ovulating and NOT in the mood. He is as far away as possible, looking as sheepish as possible.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 7, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> My high contrast baby girl, daughter of the Paradox Albino
> View attachment 213034



Do you know if they have been any paradox albino showing any black.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great pics moosenoose, Im with the others, the one where they are both up is great. Im pretty happy, just put my deposit on my first two Darwins..


----------



## S&M Morelia (Aug 8, 2011)

abnrmal91, Have you read the latest Scales and Tails mag?
There is a picture of Destiny (the Paradox Albino) produced by SXR.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 8, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> abnrmal91, Have you read the latest Scales and Tails mag?There is a picture of Destiny (the Paradox Albino) produced by SXR.


Just read my post wasn't clear what I was saying (been at the pub lol). What I meant was has any off her offspring displayed the black or only her. I have the scales and tails but haven't read it yet.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 8, 2011)

pic linking with ipernity is broken also i prefere the old pic adding way  no more pics from nato


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a new addition to my gang - a beautiful darwin girl. I have called her Charlie....


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 14, 2011)

Osiris just shed so up with some new pics 
1




2




and his new 52 liter home


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2011)

He is looking great Nato. Puts some of the jags out there to shame! I love the glow on his eye in the top photo.My snakes - your girl has some lovely contrast, too. I reckon that Darwins are severely underrated. They are just so lovely and easy to keep, as well!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love darwins. I think they are a very underrated snake. The colour variations are amazing. Some of the hets (time to duck before I head my head shot off) almost look better then some of the albinos. Can't wait to hopefully get a albino partner for my male.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 14, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Beautiful Ramzee! Who wet your snake, varanus?
> 
> Here's my boy tonight. The female told him to nick off because she is ovulating and NOT in the mood. He is as far away as possible, looking as sheepish as possible.



Love the high yellow in that one pythonmum!! 

Is he the only male you used on your female this season??


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 14, 2011)

I quite like the high yellow in the albino's. I really love the bright yellow. They look great. I can't say I've ever heard anything bad said about the darwins but their colour contrast is absolutely striking. I am so happy with my girl. She can only get better.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks James. Ra is the main guy this year, but I let the het have an 8 hour "stress relief" session with the female a couple of weeks ago. I don't think he will father any of the clutch, but if there are any het babies, I will know some of his swimmers got through. He certainly got right to business when I put him with the female


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 14, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I love darwins. I think they are a very underrated snake. The colour variations are amazing. Some of the hets (time to duck before I head my head shot off) almost look better then some of the albinos. Can't wait to hopefully get a albino partner for my male.



I don't know why people keep saying this? Why would you say they are underrated? Darwins are extremely popular because of their colour and pattern variation...plus the massive popularity that the albino brought. So I'd like to know what makes them underrated? I'm not having a go at you. It's just that statement puzzles me, especially when I see it time and time again.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> I don't know why people keep saying this? Why would you say they are underrated? Darwins are extremely popular because of their colour and pattern variation...plus the massive popularity that the albino brought. So I'd like to know what makes them underrated? I'm not having a go at you. It's just that statement puzzles me, especially when I see it time and time again.



It just seems that alot of people would prefer to have a jungle, bredli, woma or diamond over the humble darwin. I also dont know why darwins have a reputation for being snappy. All the ones I have come across have been so placid. It may be different in Darwin with the popularity up there but it does seem that they are less popular down here. Yes the albino has brought massive popularity but it only seems in the last 2 years that they have come down in price that the masses can own them.

Hopefully they can get the appreciation they deserve. I could be wrong but thats what it seems like to me.

I think I can add to that using APS as evidence for why them seem underrated. 
Show us you woma thread has had 921 post since 25-Dec-09 
The jungle thread thread has had 2896 post since 01-Mar-09
Where the darwn thread has only had 350 post since 02-Nov-09


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe they are more popular down south because I have sold hundreds of Darwin hatchlings and the majority have gone down south.

Whilst I see what you mean about the other threads, if you look more closely at those other threads you'll notice that most posts and pictures are by the same few passionate people with large collections.

I may be wrong, but I still don't believe that they are underrated. JMO.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 14, 2011)

Underrated or not I love my Darwins.


----------



## smithson (Aug 14, 2011)

same here i love my darwin


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 14, 2011)

same they rock! if any morelia is underrated its the mighty MD


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 15, 2011)

OK so I have two Darwins on the way, very excited, and I just wanted some people to tell me about theirs. Personality? Traits? What does everyone prefer for heating etc? Feel free to post pics of enclosures as I will prob be making some even though I have spares.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 15, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> OK so I have two Darwins on the way, very excited, and I just wanted some people to tell me about theirs. Personality? Traits? What does everyone prefer for heating etc? Feel free to post pics of enclosures as I will prob be making some even though I have spares.


All three of mine have very placid but curious natures. The biggest one Smij is quite shy and doesn't like to venture to far away fro me. The albino Khaleesi is the second smallest and is really adventurous and the smallest one is still a little nervous when she is out. I have there heating set at 32-35 at the hot spot and I use heat cables for all of miine. Mine are in tubs/click clacks at the moment but Smij is about to move to his first proper enclosure to make room for a Gammon Ranges I have coming soon. I should have his enclosure almost finished by the weekend so I will post some pics for you then.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome. I have click clacks ready but I have ceramics in the enclosures but Im pretty sure Im going to put radiators in as I have one in with one of the jungles and its great. I think when I build new ones Ill put aquariums in the base as well. I cant wait, first sxr snakes!


----------



## -Katana- (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope I can get an Albino one day. 
They are so beautiful!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 15, 2011)

I think they are underrated because most people don't realise the fantastic variety of colour and pattern in classic Darwins. They are rarely considered as a first large python, but should be. Twitch - I would think carefully about the aquarium and make sure you have a good filter. Snake crap is really foul in water and some of them love to bomb the water.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha yeah I have been thinking about it and asking questions for a while. I would use a canister like I have with the turtles (messy little buggers as well) and an internal just to keep the water moving. One of my jungles loves to crap in his water, its not the nicest but easy to clean up.


----------



## deebo (Aug 19, 2011)

These are my latest additions - picked them up just the other night. They are about 18 months old and from SXR.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## orientalis (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 214354
View attachment 214355


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 19, 2011)

Orientalis, Those attachments aren't working for me. In fact I haven't been able to see any of the attachments you've added to this thread. Would love to see them. What web browser and version are you using?


----------



## davies.ads (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there,
I got my first snake 3 weeks or so ago from Jungle_Freak. What do you guys think? Im pretty sure he's coming up to shed so will post some new pics once he sheds.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 19, 2011)

He could be coming into a shed. It's harder to tell with albinos as they already look white/milky. It looks very nice though. They are awesome snakes


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 19, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Orientalis, Those attachments aren't working for me. In fact I haven't been able to see any of the attachments you've added to this thread. Would love to see them. What web browser and version are you using?



I'll second that Corey....... Orientalis sort it out !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 19, 2011)

I can usually see Mick's (orientalis') photos, but not the latest ones. What a shame, because he has amazing animals! Please try again, Mick!


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey davies.ads - like the 2nd pic - looks like he's snuggling in. Good lookin' critter.


----------



## plasticknife (Aug 24, 2011)

hi everyone,
I'm new here in this forum. and below is my 2 male albino darwin.
View attachment 215044
View attachment 215045


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 27, 2011)

Some pics of my Darwin and the eggs she laid the other day.


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 27, 2011)

Different looking Darwin you have there RepAd - cool


----------



## Colin (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2011)

Colin you have such beautiful snakes. Congrats on having such a nice collection


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 28, 2011)

Ricochet said:


> Different looking Darwin you have there RepAd - cool



Thanks, Yeah she's looking a little washed out in the pic. After a shed she's high gold with very little black (only the dots in those cream coloured patches).


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 29, 2011)

I recognise those pics Col - nice snakes, but I still like their Het sibling


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am loving all the pics guys and can't wait until i can get a couple


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 29, 2011)

I keep looking at everyone elses beautiful darwins, but never post a pic of my own, so here he is

View attachment 215552
View attachment 215553
View attachment 215551
View attachment 215554


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ricochet said:


> I keep looking at everyone elses beautiful darwins, but never post a pic of my own, so here he is
> 
> View attachment 215552
> View attachment 215553
> ...



Can't see pics


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 29, 2011)

Dohh - have to try from home computer. The pics I was trying to use were in my profile album. Will post pics soon.

Ok - try again. Don't know why but if I click on the green links they work, but don't show the pics in the post. When editing to chuck in this comment I can see the pics 

View attachment 215574
View attachment 215573
View attachment 215576


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 2, 2011)

A hatchling Darwin from last year I'm starting to like the look of.


----------



## Nadzzz (Sep 2, 2011)

That is one very nice darwin reptileaddiction!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Nadzzz. I held it back because it has a nice pattern. It looks even better now that it's starting to get its colours.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's our 100% Het male from reptileaddiction. He's just over 10 months old.
We got a pair of hets and can't believe how placid they both are.
Had them since Feb and never even had a nip from them.
Thanks again reptileaddiction.


----------



## -Katana- (Sep 4, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> A hatchling Darwin from last year I'm starting to like the look of.


 
Nice reduced pattern there, RA!



chantelle_savage said:


> Here's our 100% Het male from reptileaddiction. He's just over 10 months old.
> We got a pair and can't believe how placid they both are.
> Had them since Feb and never even had so much of a nip from them.
> Thanks again reptileaddiction.



I also got a pair of hets off RA and they are eating machines and very placid to handle.
A huge added bonus is that he's a awesome bloke to deal with.
I couldn't be happier with the animals or the sales service.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 4, 2011)

So, I guess this sort of answered my original question...*If possible, I should try and pick a light female to pair with the lighter male?*[/QUOTE]

Beatlloydy to give youself the best possible chance of reproducing whatt you already have in a clutch I would ask snake ranch for a snake that is 'related' to what you already have. it would be good to try and get something that is maybe a half brother or half sister and do a line breeding......I would advise you to do some reading on genetics and line breeding before getting started. It isnt just what the snake looks like but how it is bred that is important.....if you line breed you can breed for certain characteristics...however to maintain vigour you also need to outcross.

For example I have two related tiger striped jungles here I will line breed them but then in the next generation I will outcross to an unrelated line of jungles and then I will line breed back in again to maintain the colours and patterns I want....hope that makes sense.

Elizabeth


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 4, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Here's our 100% Het male from reptileaddiction. He's just over 10 months old.
> We got a pair of hets and can't believe how placid they both are.
> Had them since Feb and never even had a nip from them.
> Thanks again reptileaddiction.



No worries. I'm glad you're happy. It's looking really nice. I love the black and white colouring that it's got.



Akwendi said:


> Nice reduced pattern there, RA!
> 
> I also got a pair of hets off RA and they are eating machines and very placid to handle.
> A huge added bonus is that he's a awesome bloke to deal with.
> I couldn't be happier with the animals or the sales service.



Thanks for the very nice comments D. I'm glad you're also happy with your animals. It gives me great joy knowing my animals have gone to good homes and they're well appreciated. It makes it _slightly _easier letting them go.


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 4, 2011)

An updated pic of Rassilon
View attachment 216459


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't see the attachment pickle pants


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 4, 2011)

Rassilon.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice Darwin pickle pants. Playing hide and seek by the look of it.


----------



## Nadzzz (Sep 4, 2011)

That het is very nice! Think i might have to get me a pair off you in the future RA!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 6, 2011)

2 Albino's I got recently. Both are 10 months old, and sadly their colours are not done justice in these pics. The female on the left has a very deep yellow colouring, the male on the right is lighter and this photo was coming up to a shed, but I can't wait to put these guys across each other in a couple of seasons.


----------



## davies.ads (Sep 6, 2011)

My lil fella shed last night so took a couple of photos this afternoon.


----------



## humba_jumba (Sep 6, 2011)

A few pictures of my new darwin... He is a snappy beast who scares the hell out of me... 

View attachment 216821
View attachment 216822
View attachment 216823


----------



## OLAY89 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is my yearling darwin . Very pretty i think


----------



## ozmotorsport (Sep 7, 2011)

Only two days to go until I get my hands on my Albino Darwin. Just want to bounce a few ideas round as I think I have managed to wear out the present owner with my questions ha ha.

There will be no change of enclose but no doubt she will be able the smell and taste the diffirence in her surroundings as well as me smelling diffirent to her current owner.

Should I start handling her straight away? No doubt the family will want a good look at here when she arrives.

I have handled her already and she is very placid and calm.

Is there any amount of time that is too long to handle the Dawin? U sed to let m old diamond hang around for hours but he was relaly easy and never got bored with being wrapped around my head, neck or arm,,

Thanks


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 7, 2011)

ozmotorsport said:


> Only two days to go until I get my hands on my Albino Darwin. Just want to bounce a few ideas round as I think I have managed to wear out the present owner with my questions ha ha.
> 
> There will be no change of enclose but no doubt she will be able the smell and taste the diffirence in her surroundings as well as me smelling diffirent to her current owner.
> 
> ...



Depending on age i think you should still give the snake a little time to get used to it's new surroundings. Sometimes you may run into feeding problems if they are not given time to settle and are handled too much. With our snakes (adult childrens) we held them for maybe less than 30 mins the first day we got them and then left them a few days without being handled to settle in before trying to feed them and then left them a further 2 days after feeding before handling again.
When we get them out and handle them it's usually for around half an hour or so, sometimes longer (the female is more active than the male so doesn't stay out for quite as long).
Congrats on your snake too, can't wait to see pics! I don't have darwins yet but hopefully i will get a few hets soon


----------



## ozmotorsport (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone i have posted pix in a separate thread. Now that she is home I have a couple more questions. I noticed in the set up of her enclosure there was a ledge up high accessed by a thick stick but there are no perches. The owner said she never really perched even as a baby in a smaller box that had a wide selection. She just seems to enjoy hanging around the floor. There is a heater down low and a heater up high. should I install a couple of horizontal beams for perching?
Also her hide rocks are now to small. When my diamond outgrew his hide rock I bought a bird breeding box which was great because when he was in there I could just remove the whole box and open the lid (Fin side story I once put a live rat in while he was in his box and the rat spent about 5 mins looking around before climbing into the box, there was a slight commotion as the lid bounced up and down a couple of times and then it went silent.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 10, 2011)

Always amazes me that snakes can still eat whilst hanging upside down. My albino eating his second rat. Seems to enjoy rats and his new enclosure. 
Bad pic iPhone plus dark, but you get the idea lol


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 10, 2011)

Always good fun watching an upside down feed. You know your baby is growing up when they start nailng the rats


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 10, 2011)

He is a champion eater. I moved him into a bigger enclosure last week. I feed him his first rat the same day. Since he has been in it he hasn't used his hide once. He is awesome to watch moving around.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 11, 2011)

davies.ads said:


> My lil fella shed last night so took a couple of photos this afternoon.
> View attachment 216814
> View attachment 216815
> View attachment 216816



What a gorgeous looking snake. He looks like he's enjoying some sun too. Its nice to see them out in the sun. But I have a question for the albino owners...are they more prone to sunburn than any other python? I guess their scales would protect their skin and you wouldn't leave them out long enough to get burnt but I like putting my snakes outside in vivariums where they have access to sun and shade but just wondering if the skin around their eyes in particular could be subject to over exposure to sunlight.


----------



## ozmotorsport (Sep 11, 2011)

BAsic Question: My Darwin ate 10 days ago (last owner) bit this morning there was a big snake crap in his box. Is this unusaul? I'm just trying bto make sure he is settling in OK. 
Also, she is being fed every 10 day so she is due now should I miss a feed to give her longer to settle in?
How long should she be left after a feed before handling her again?


----------



## Ricko (Sep 11, 2011)

Try to feed her and she will eat if she wants to. and just let the bump subside then start handleing again


----------



## FAY (Sep 11, 2011)

My girl 'Princess'.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice Fay, how old is she?


----------



## FAY (Sep 11, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Very nice Fay, how old is she?



Thanks.
I cannot keep track of all our animal ages, but she would be about 2 and a half I would say.


----------



## nasool (Sep 20, 2011)

This is Vesta our 8 month old Darwin.


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nasool, your pics didn't work 

I just wanted to share that i got a pair of 66% hets on friday and i am soooo happy  
I still haven't seen them properly but i still think they are beautiful. 
They are from last season and so small but so adorable!
I will have to put feeding pics in here later on, i fed them super early this morning for the first time.

I will hopefully be getting a pair of 100% hets soon too from a friend in Brissy  Then to grow them up and hopefully one day end up with an albino  
Long way around it but i love the hets just as much as i would an albino and am willing to put in the hard work and effort to breed my own albino to keep


----------



## nasool (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Em1986, try them now.
Our girls is a 100% Het, has the best nature too


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW, she's very pretty! 
Mine both still have a pink colour to most of their bodies but are starting to colour up on their heads and necks so i can't wait to see them after they shed  and my male has a stripe down his back too so i hope he keeps it.
Just a few crappy pics of them through their click clack because i haven't had them out yet because they are so new.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Sep 21, 2011)

My girl Sunshine!!!!! She shed yesterday  She gets such an amazing glow in the dark color limey yellow on her belly!


----------



## micka87 (Sep 23, 2011)

my 2 darwins first is my male BC 3 years old 6 foot 100% het and the darker 1 is my female CUDDLES 3 years old 6 and a half foot


----------



## Choco (Sep 26, 2011)

Some great looking Dawins. Lots of colour variation.
Here's one of my females who's whitening up nicely.






Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 26, 2011)

My first two Darwins are arriving tomorrow, exciting stuff!! Ill put pics up asap.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 28, 2011)

Freshly shed Smij hanging out on his favourite branch:


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 28, 2011)

Smij just keeps getting better and better! The strong black and yellows on his head look great.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 28, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Smij just keeps getting better and better! The strong black and yellows on his head look great.


I know, he is really yellowy, he looks amazing in the flesh and he is getting so big.


----------



## Ricochet (Sep 28, 2011)

Smij has very similar markings to my little wriggly stick. I must get around to taking a few recent pics. Hopefully this upload works.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 28, 2011)

He does doesn't he


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 28, 2011)

OK so I got the new ones yesterday, they are happy and the female has already eaten and has a fat belly (which is why I couldnt get great pics) but here they are, as yet unnamed. They are both 100% hets, about 2yrs old and already quite large and heavy. Really really happy with them  The first two pics are the female and the rest are of the male who seemed quite happy to sit the and let me take photos. The colours and patterns havent shown up that well and Ill try again tomorrow when the lights are on but my camera isnt great. Anyway...


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very pretty! I can't wait for mine to grow up  They still have baby colours lol. 
A bit off topic but what size enclosure is that and where did you get the baboo?
Glad to hear they are settling in well 
ps i have had mine for 2 weeks on friday and they are still nameless  so you shouldn't feel too bad.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

They shed around a week ago and are both quite big, over a meter and Im guessing close to a kg each. Its a twin 6ft enclosure but Im still not sure if Ill be keeping them in it. The bamboo is just from a cheap shop but its not bad, I only put one in to see if they like it and since the male hasnt left his piece (not even to use his hide) and the female has spent about 50% of her time on hers Im going to cut up some more tomorrow and make a few more places for them to climb. Where did you get yours?

Im not that keen on the bamboo and Im going stick hunting for some more eucalyptus logs/branches next week as I have them in the jungle enclosure and really like the look.

The female came out so I took a few more pics.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the irony of the panda picture on the newspaper under the bamboo, very nice snakes, male looks a lot like Smij.


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I'm going to board a plane to Darwin in 99 minutes - ohh you mean the PYTHON.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## elle0318 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 219792
View attachment 219793

newly shed albino


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

elle-pics didnt work.

Ahahaha I hadnt noticed the panda underneath the bamboo.


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my 2 from Bcross on here  and couldn't be happier, he answered all my questions before i got them too.
Thanks for the reply, mine are still really small so it'll be a while before i add branches etc. I thought of getting some bamboo from bunnings but at the shop here it is kept outside in the weather and is all mouldy/mildewy.
They look great, the female is beautiful!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

Id put some sticks in straight away, they love a bit of a climb. Ive also seen that sort of plastic square netting (bad description) in click clacks, I think it was Fay who posted it, perfect for little ones to climb on. The bamboo is just cheap stuff that was used for a function at work so I have heaps of it but Ill be swapping it for nice branches as soon as I get some more.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is one of my Darwin boys.


----------



## elle0318 (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 219859


newly shed albino


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Here is one of my Darwin boys.



looking very nice mate! How are the hypo's going for you this season?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 29, 2011)

Love yours Twitch!
My Albino, Keyarna, taken today.
Due for a feed tonight. She's never said no.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the title of that picture Tara


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 29, 2011)

Hahaha. It stung the little bugger!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is that the one that tagged you today Tara? My girl ate yesterday and I only got them Tuesday but the boy was more interested in climbing around the light fittings but I just had a look at him before and I think Ill try him tonight, seems more interested in what Im doing now. I expected them to be in the hides but they are super active and pretty much live on the branches.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep that's her.
That's good to hear!
Good luck with the boy.
Where are their enclosures? Stuck to your face? Haha.
Feel free to gimme that bamboo when you don't want it anymore.
Feeding 6 of mine tonight.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 29, 2011)

Enclosures are in the poker room, which is pretty much my room hahaha. I have another 4 or 5 sticks of it which I dont use if you want it?


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 29, 2011)

Jason said:


> looking very nice mate! How are the hypo's going for you this season?



Thanks mate. I paired two females with two separate males this year. One has dropped eggs already and the other (pictured) I'm still waiting for a pre-lay shed from. I'm hoping she's going to shed tonight. This is the girl I've been waiting for a clutch from for years. The last two years she ovulated but nothing came of it. It looks far more promising this year. Fingers crossed their not all slugs!

Corey.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow Corey she looks amazing. Good luck with everything.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Tara.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2011)

my fingers are crossed mate! I've been looking forward to you cracking them for a couple seasons now. Best of luck!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Jase. I've been so disappointed in the previous years, so this year I'm not counting my eggs before they hatch. But I'm hoping for a good result like crazy :shock:


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW! That hypo is pretty, good luck with her 
I think i just found something new to add to the 'wishlist' :lol:


----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Thanks mate. I paired two females with two separate males this year. One has dropped eggs already and the other (pictured) I'm still waiting for a pre-lay shed from. I'm hoping she's going to shed tonight. This is the girl I've been waiting for a clutch from for years. The last two years she ovulated but nothing came of it. It looks far more promising this year. Fingers crossed their not all slugs!
> 
> Corey.



Corey thats a sweet looking animal!! Good luck with her!

heres one of my fav pics at the moment!


----------



## Ryant16 (Sep 29, 2011)

my darwin Pepsi posing for the camera - as usual


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments and likes. Unfortunately she didn't shed last night. :cry: The nerve racking wait continues.


----------



## Ashley25 (Sep 30, 2011)

100% het darwin about 10 months old and just over 60 cm 
View attachment 219988
View attachment 219989


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 1, 2011)

Yay, Caramel Queen finally shed!


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Oct 1, 2011)

View attachment 220038
This is my Darwin Girl, 100% Het and 10 Months Old and meausures in a 95cm Long and last i had her weighed she was 102 grams


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

Thought I better contribute for once 
This is my male RP darwin, his girlfriend is half way through her prelay shed so I'll try and get some pics of her this arvo; she looks very much the same. I wont bore you all with more albino pics, we all know what they look like by now 
Sorry about the poor lighting! I only have my phone and a poorly lit room.


----------



## varanus (Oct 3, 2011)

2yr old SXR female


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 3, 2011)

LOVE the 2 snakes in the 2 posts above me. Woah. Gorgeous.
Darwins are growing on me more and more, never had an issue with them, just loving them extra!
Jason. That boy is a stunner! Get pics of the girlfriend? I want a baby.


----------



## SnakeKeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

*My new Darwin Python*

Love the Colours


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow Jason - nice looking wriggly stick. Just shows what variation is coming through.


----------



## orientalis (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2011)

congrats orientalis  thats a nice early hatching.


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool worms Orientalis - great success 

Wow AranaP. - nice sized Albino. i'm not a real Albino fan, but that is one impressive snake


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Orientalis they look great. Plus whatever you did in uploading the pic keep doing it. That is the first pics of yours that I have been able to see.


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 12, 2011)

UMMMMM AranaPythons, i LOVE LOVE LOVE him!!!!!!!!
I loved albinos before but damn that snake makes me jealous!
I can't repeat what i said about him when i saw those pics lol.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 12, 2011)

AranaPythons said:


> Great work mate, can not wait to see how these guys look in a month or two.
> 
> Albino Darwins Got To Love Them
> 
> ...



Love how the beer carton goes with the snake


----------



## orientalis (Oct 13, 2011)

F3 100% Het Albino Darwin from pure second generation parents.


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a simple iphone shot of our male 2.5 yrs. Very friendly inquisitive fella.

And one taken with our real camera:


----------



## orientalis (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Wookie (Oct 17, 2011)

orientalis said:


>



Full dorsal stripe? Nice!


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why can't i see the pic?


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 17, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Why can't i see the pic?



I cant see it either... Must be one of those new super albinos.. they lose so much pigment you cant even see them 

I really wanted to see some of his snakes to.. as i might be purchasing one or two off him soon...


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice stripe - Cool looking critter. I like it.


----------



## spyder6052 (Oct 18, 2011)

my "coastal" (dont know how the pet shop could of thought it was a coastal) his name was "bitey" as the first thing he did was bite me, but that has changed to "Piggy" as he hasnt bitten me since and is an absolute garbage guts


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow he has some beautiful oranges going on there  "Coastal" hey hahha looks about as Coastal as a Black Mamba . Beautiful colours.


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mistaken Identity...








My 11 Month Old SXR Girl


----------



## b0x1ng (Oct 24, 2011)

love that albino ramzee. amazing yellows... hers mine. 

View attachment 222961
View attachment 222960


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks mate, but i cant see your pics... 
here is a test shot from today that i was messing around with


----------



## Australis (Nov 3, 2011)

Å


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 3, 2011)

Here are some new ones of my little yellow worm Khaleesi:

And some of my little stripey girl bred by Larks:


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Ricochet (Nov 21, 2011)

Great looking critter picklepants - got good looking orange banding


----------



## deebo (Nov 21, 2011)

some dodgy pics of my two animals. I find it so hard to get what they actually look like into a picture!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## elle0318 (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 228556
View attachment 228557
View attachment 228559


some of my boy ^^^


----------



## andrew_kka (Dec 1, 2011)

My Girl ' Goldilocks '


----------



## TVDG-R (Dec 1, 2011)

*New to morelia*

Hi everyone, those albino you guys have are really poisoning! There cost a lot in my country. So I get myself a pair of IJ after considering for a few months.
Below are IJ female 550gram after shed. She is quite dark. Excuse the poor picture quality, just camera phone. The other 1 is a 700gram male, totally different colour compare to the female. Would love to breed them if I can.


----------



## Richest2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

Would this be a good first snake as a baby?


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I've posted these before but I thought I'd throw them up again given that I'm expecting eggs to hatch in a few weeks.
This pair are from a normal looking wild caught female that was gravid when found. Hence they are first generation captives. They came from a clutch of about a dozen and the entire clutch came out RP like these guys. I'm really looking forward to this clutch hatching! I hope the RP trait proves to be heritable and that the entire clutch is even more RP. There are only a couple of people with animals related to this pair and I'm pretty sure this will be the first clutch to hatch from this line, I dont even know whether the other couple of guys have breed them yet or if their animals are up to size. I'll be sure to post shots when they hatch.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking good Jason, I've been waiting to see how you go with those two. Hot snakes! Make sure you flick us a few pics when you've got babies out... They look like a few prossies I've got here at the moment (and I don't mean that as an insult  )


----------



## gavman (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice Jason - good luck with the RP trait coming through mate - looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are some pics of my almost 2 yr old female.









This is my pretend Albino GTP lol


----------



## Bandit05 (Dec 4, 2011)

pics of my 100% Het male, first pic is after his shed beggining of Nov, 2nd and 3rd pics after shed this week, his yellow is finally starting to fade. I have to thank Albs for this little man.


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys - here's a few updated pics of my little fella on his first "hatchday". His colors are really starting to show and are very uniform the full length of him. These pics are just prior to shedding, but I haven't taken any further pics yet.


----------



## Morphed (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's one of a couple of paradox albinos hatched out last year


----------



## reptileaddiction (Dec 15, 2011)

It doesn't look like a paradox albino because it doesn't have pink eyes. All the other paradox albinos I've seen have pink eyes. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW Morphed - wicked looking critter


----------



## darwin_freak (Dec 15, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> It doesn't look like a paradox albino because it doesn't have pink eyes. All the other paradox albinos I've seen have pink eyes. Could be wrong though.


exactly and this is why the trait has been proven it is different to the 'real' paradox albinos i think its named wrong


----------



## Wruckie (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new on the forum and thought i would show my little darwin.

I took ownership of "Charlie" in july this year and she was only small when i got her (maybe a few months old, im not 100%)

Apparently she is a Ghost morph reduced pattern from what the previous owner said.

I feed her twice a week on pinky rats, a picture of her first and second shed in comparison.. her last shed wasnt complete unfortunatly. The first picture is only a week or so when i got her.

She is quite placid and only bite me once as she was scared... 

Sorry im not the best photographer, 
Thanks


----------



## Kurto (Dec 29, 2011)

a darwin with her dinner..


----------



## Wally (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 231633


this is my darwin girl im trying to sell, WINK WINK!


----------



## christopherR (Dec 29, 2011)

Heres my boy

View attachment 231634


----------



## marrakai (Dec 30, 2011)

*paradox albino carpet*

QUOTE=reptileaddiction;2096140]It doesn't look like a paradox albino because it doesn't have pink eyes. All the other paradox albinos I've seen have pink eyes. Could be wrong though.[/QUOTE]

Hi this paradox is mine,and l to think there is more to her as her tongue is blue and the eyes are two different colors, she does have the albino yellows that only albinos have,with the black on top .That is why l have named her 3D..It is like looking at two snakes together as one..

this is 3D


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

beatlloydy said:


> Pls feel free to use it to further the interest of Darwins.


For those who have been bitten by a Darwin, how big would the snake be to consider the bite to hurt?
Like under a meter doesn't, up to 1.5 starting to hurt, over 1.5 you really don't to get bitten?

And a pic of mine, we all like pics. lol


----------



## smithson (Jan 7, 2012)

Well here's my albino and an over the moon with her!!
3months old and 89gtams






Here is my 100%yearling
At 460grams am over the moon with him to thanks mick


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice albino. My girls dad was an albino.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## smithson (Jan 7, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Nice albino. My girls dad was an albino.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Nice az mate!


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, he's not mine though. 
Better pic of him.
View attachment 232779


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 15, 2012)

I had my girl out yesterday and took some pics


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 15, 2012)

this may be a stupid question, but the lighter coloured darwins, are they hets? how much do you pay for a lighter coloured one - that is more of a caramel than the red/brown?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine is light coloured and it is a het, not sure if only hets are light coloured though..


----------



## brayden49 (Jan 15, 2012)

Heres my male sxr yearling.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 15, 2012)

shea_and_ruby said:


> this may be a stupid question, but the lighter coloured darwins, are they hets? how much do you pay for a lighter coloured one - that is more of a caramel than the red/brown?




The lighter color is found in hets and non hets as a result of less melanin in the animal.

cheers
Scott


----------



## 424cuber (Jan 28, 2012)

Our new addition .... thanks to Colin


----------



## meatman (Jan 30, 2012)

Fat, happy wild darwin. 2 budgies heavier.






Cheers Justin


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good Justin. Always amazes me the size meals they will eat.


----------



## meatman (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, they can certainly squeeze them in when they want to.
The other 3 budgies were sitting on the other side of the cage.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Naturesfury (Jan 31, 2012)

My Baby...okay so she is not a baby per say.....This is Elvira she is my 8ft Darwin carpet Python....she is currently 4 1/2 years old


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 4, 2012)

Thought I'd post a video of her soaking before she sheds. 
http://www.facebook.com/v/3092469106937http://www.facebook.com/v/3092469106937"


----------



## D3pro (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## elle0318 (Feb 5, 2012)

View attachment 237080

my boy havin a feed
View attachment 237081

and after his feed !!




incase the first ones didnt work


----------



## Colin (Feb 5, 2012)

heres a het albino darwin I bred that Im keeping since I never kept any from last year.. 
from a (pure) albino x (pure) het albino and like last year most of the hets and albinos have a bit of a stripey pattern thing happening.. 
















heres a het albino clutchmate of the one above with much darker colouring






albino (same clutch as these hets) thats not for sale but most of the albinos in the clutch are reduced pattern with this stripey jaggy look.. the parents are pure albino x pure het albino


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 238095


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2012)

This is my new lil Albie named Splice got her from Colin yesterday, Cheers mate  Will try n get a larger file image later, Thanks again Colin for the time spent explaining your tips n tricks, your help and advice is such a bonus. Good to finally put a face to the name. 

View attachment 238343


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 14, 2012)

Once again Colin - awesome looking critters. Will add them to the wish list 'cos thats about as far as I could get them. The minister for War and Finance has put the kybosh on getting another snake. 

Apparently it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to beg for permission, but I'm not sure my life would last long enough to start down the forgiveness line if I turned up with another Snake.

Fantastic line Col - keep breedin 'em 'cos they are fantastic lookin' Darwins


----------



## Colin (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys but in all honesty its not rocket science and if you start with quality animals and follow the "recipe" for keeping and breeding you will be successful.. I started with some good animals and through my mugs luck have done ok. thats all.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

Two of mine


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 15, 2012)

A couple of holdback Darwin born late '10.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

Some more of mine...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Some more of mine...


Wooooooow I love the pattern, normal or het?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Wooooooow I love the pattern, normal or het?



All 100% hets.. Think I kept back to many , oops


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 15, 2012)

Plenty of room for one here lol. They are stunning.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> All 100% hets.. Think I kept back to many , oops


Send one my way if you want  bandit there mine lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 15, 2012)

reptileaddiction said:


> A couple of holdback Darwin born late '10.




im loving these 2! if you decide not to holdback, please let me know!!


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 15, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Send one my way if you want  bandit there mine lol



My cages are decked out better, it would be much happier living here lol

Cheers Deb


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bandit05 said:


> View attachment 238583
> 
> 
> My cages are decked out better, it would be much happier living here lol
> ...



I don't know my enclosure are pretty big.





Awesome set up Deb


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> im loving these 2! if you decide not to holdback, please let me know!!



Thanks. If I do I'll let you know. I've got some others that I'm thinking of parting with but they have a little more yellow on their flanks.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 16, 2012)

Splice this morning


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 16, 2012)

She is gorgeous Brett


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool pic brett, awesome snake.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pool Party


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 17, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Pool Party


Haha I want to go to a pool party like that.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 239695
Latest pic of my male. 2years 3 months 217cm


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW - great lookin' snake Guzzo. Hope my critter turns out as nice. He's only 15 months, and just reaches 1.4m - still got a lot of growin' to do.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 21, 2012)

Ricochet said:


> WOW - great lookin' snake Guzzo. Hope my critter turns out as nice. He's only 15 months, and just reaches 1.4m - still got a lot of growin' to do.



He looks great! 100 Het too I see. Here is my pair...female is almost the same length but bit thinner.View attachment 239708


----------



## braids (Mar 6, 2012)

Hear are some pics of my female


----------



## Smithers (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 241826
View attachment 241825
View attachment 241824
View attachment 241823
Splice @ 3.5months


----------



## RipRed143 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll need more recent photos. But this is My Darwin at November 2011
He's now just under 5 foot long. 
View attachment 242080
View attachment 242081
View attachment 242082
View attachment 242083


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 9, 2012)

I just bought my first Darwin last Sunday! About 4 months old. Haven't handled her or anything yet, letting her settle in.


----------



## Bandit05 (Mar 9, 2012)

My new girl Kiri , thanks Jo and Wayne


----------



## Smithers (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 244143
View attachment 244140
View attachment 244139
View attachment 244142


Splice @ 4.5months


----------



## Samee (Mar 24, 2012)

Our Albino girl Xanthe


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 24, 2012)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 244143
> View attachment 244140
> View attachment 244139
> View attachment 244142
> ...



Wow.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 24, 2012)

heres my darwins ,


----------



## TreeHugger (Mar 24, 2012)

I know 'everyone knows what albino's look like', but I think they need their recognition as much as normal's!

Albino = Banshee, 100% HET = Shanti, 2 out of 3 of my Darwins.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Smithers (Mar 31, 2012)

View attachment 245073
Fatty Fatty 2 x 4


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 31, 2012)

I might as well add to this...

A friend of mine took this pic last night - this is my little lady Duchess, being her usuall "poser" self! 

Best,
Carolyn

...and Duchess putting the squeeze on poor Duke...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 31, 2012)

LizardLady said:


> I might as well add to this...
> 
> A friend of mine took this pic last night - this is my little lady Duchess, being her usuall "poser" self!
> 
> ...



That is so sweet.


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 31, 2012)

Naw, thank you Akarsha!  She is a bit... "special"....!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 31, 2012)

Very welcome


----------



## Alexpython (Mar 31, 2012)

View attachment 245083


View attachment 245084


View attachment 245085


little Zacapa


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 31, 2012)

Alexpython your pics didn't work.


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 31, 2012)

... and Duchess again - at least her colours are a bit "better" in this shot (late November, 2011)...


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 31, 2012)

my baby  cant wait for her to grow up


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 31, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> my baby  cant wait for her to grow up
> 
> View attachment 245168



Naw, she's a little cutie Daniel!  Enjoy her while she's little... won't last long! 

... and this is Duchess' little man, Duke.... That's a "Giant Turtle Hut" he's lounging on....!


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 1, 2012)

there we go!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 1, 2012)

Every time I look at these albino pictures I fall further and further in love. I just can't wait to get mine! Gorgeous snakes all!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump,...some colour coming through,....she's a sweet natured animal not phased by me moving over and around her tub or when getting her out for a clean she super placid and inquisitive to boot.....just a normal snake I guess. 


View attachment 245853


----------



## smithson (Apr 6, 2012)

Just an update of my 5month old female hope you like her now mick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 424cuber (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is my girl 5 months and smashes her feeds like it going to be her last !!!





Albino with some het sibs


----------



## Morgana (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations everyone on such beautiful snakes!! Some great photos too!! I am getting a pair of Albinos on Tuesday, and I'll post as soon as I can. I just love looking at photos of other members' snakes...thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 8, 2012)

Love this pic of my new pair


----------



## orientalis (Apr 9, 2012)

2011 "Super", aged 5.5 months.

Another 2011 "Super" from a different clutch (same sire, different dam) aged 5 months




Please......no more PM's about not being able to see them.....I don't know why some can and some can't???

This little lady is called "Tiger", she hatched in Nov 2010 almost patternless, with just a faint mark down her vertebral line and around the neck area, other than that she was solid orange and was pretty much an ugly duckling.......this picture is of her aged 5 months old




These following pictures are of her aged 15.5 months old and she will continue to get brighter until around 42 months of age!!!




















I still refer to her as "Tiger", but i have recently thought she deserved the name "Lemon BLAST".
One can only marvel at just how bright she will be when she's an adult.

I long for the day when these can be produced in Patternless and Pied Lemon Blast's


----------



## Albs (Apr 12, 2012)

Amazing animals Mick! A credit well deserved for all the effort you put in. Good that people can see there is still huge potential for PURE albino darwin morphs.


----------



## nasool (Apr 13, 2012)

Recent one of our yearling het and hatchy albino


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 14, 2012)

My little snake is not so little anymore.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

So far I've only gotten 3 females, one classic, one Het that looks like an orange pepper with darwin banding and also a yearling Albino. My classic and Het are about 4-6 months old atm.

Tell mm something guys, I have very little knowledge of Darwins, is it normal for them to be so bitey when young? coz my classic bites like the dickens. I thought Jungles would be more bitey, but this one leaves my hands all bloodied up and my Jungles are peaceful compared to her and all my other young ones don't bite like this.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey SF78 - apparently they are supposed to be a bit snappy when young. My Het was snappy as a hatchy, then at 6 months it was like he'd taken a valium - all of a sudden he realised I wasn't going to eat him and stopped snapping. Since then he's only bitten one of my mates who toched his bell and pulled back quick - basically a reflex bite.

How old is your "classic" - if she's leaving blood then she's obviously got a bit of age on her and maybe she just has that temperment. Apparently you find some snakes trhat are snappy whilst others aren't in all snakes.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

she and her Het sister are Nov11s, makes them 5 months I guess. The Het bites but not as much as Sprite(classic) does, Caramel(Het) is more shy and placid.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 16, 2012)

okay ive finally decided i will definitely get a darwin..
does anyone have any available at the moment?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 248112



Splice @ 5 Months


----------



## mikey_mike (Apr 20, 2012)

If you felt like dealing with the hassle of AAE Reedys Reptiles in NT has hypo Darwins advertised on his website. Ive only owned the 1 snake so no comparison possible but mine does seem like a well natured reptile & David was certainly a helpful seller.

Happy shopping.


----------



## xmickx (Apr 20, 2012)

we picked up this little beauty at the illawarra expo last week i was looking for a black and yellow jungle couldn't find one so my 9yo son said "o well dad can you get me this one ",he or she was born 1/1/2012 its name is James, it is always out side its hide and we take it out at least 3 times a day.
he is always on the go


----------



## Sunnyfront (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys, just picked my lil albino hatchy up on thursday, thought i would share him with you.


----------



## CameronWright (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm planning on breeding my 2 Darwin's this season,
and if someone could please tell me if i just mimic the average high and low temps for darwin for each season that will be fine yeah?
and also i have the male and female together and when i bought them a few months ago i housed them together, so my question is, is it essential to separate during cooling? can i keep them together?


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey xmickx - Nice patterns on your little critter. Be interesting seeing how he turns out. You definately came home a winner - Darwins rule...........


----------



## ralliart3 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Our darwins*

Here are our 100% hets!


----------



## Stompsy (May 1, 2012)

Our newest additions, Romeo and Juliette.


----------



## citrus (May 8, 2012)

View attachment 251166


----------



## dannydee (May 10, 2012)

Hi folks,

I know that it'll probably say so in this thread but I thought I would just ask and give this thread a bump.

So, what's people's experiences with darwins temperament wise? Do they calm down and become as good natured as the bredli or coastals?


----------



## Shotta (May 10, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know that it'll probably say so in this thread but I thought I would just ask and give this thread a bump.
> 
> So, what's people's experiences with darwins temperament wise? Do they calm down and become as good natured as the bredli or coastals?



in my opinion darwins are pretty snappy when young but they quickly settle in when they get a bit of size on them


----------



## daniel.g (May 10, 2012)

My albino doesn't even strick at food lol she's so calm. I thought she might have changed after she settled in, but it's been a few months now and and she's still just as calm as the day I got her home.


----------



## dannydee (May 10, 2012)

> in my opinion darwins are pretty snappy when young but they quickly settle in when they get a bit of size on them



Sounds like normal behaviour to me. It's just that I read that darwins are generally more aggro than other members of the carpet python complex.



> My albino doesn't even strick at food lol she's so calm. I thought she might have changed after she settled in, but it's been a few months now and and she's still just as calm as the day I got her home.



Yeah I've read about this too. For some reason the albino darwins seem to very docile in comparison to their classic brothers and sisters.


----------



## Ricochet (May 11, 2012)

My darwin was snappy up until about 6 - 7 months of age - then it was like he'd dropped a velium - sooooo calllmmm. He hasn't bitten in over a year.


----------



## citrus (May 11, 2012)

I don't think albinos are less snappy then normals. I just think when you get an albino because they are so cool looking, you want to handle it all the time so they just get use to it. As with any snake


----------



## Smithers (May 14, 2012)

Happy Hatchday Splice, 6 months today


----------



## daniel.g (May 14, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Happy Hatchday Splice, 6 months today




After seeing your post, i thought about it for a second and checked my snake keeper app and realized mine is 6 moths today as well  happy hatchday


----------



## deebo (May 14, 2012)

couple of pics of some animals I picked up a few months ago - i like the bit of a stripe that is happening on the female and the male has the beginnings of a stripe happening so should be nice to pair them up in a year or two.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Smithers (May 15, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> After seeing your post, i thought about it for a second and checked my snake keeper app and realized mine is 6 moths today as well  happy hatchday
> 
> View attachment 251993
> View attachment 251992
> View attachment 251991



If you got yours off Colin here i'd say they are sibs Dan


----------



## Colin (May 16, 2012)

Smithers said:


> If you got yours off Colin here i'd say they are sibs Dan



Im sorry if I seem like Im being picky or anal here mate  and just thought I mention this issue to avoid any confusion especially since I have pure albino and het lines as well as my albino jag and jag het albino lines that produced some "albino siblings" and "het albino siblings"

I think you might have meant clutchmates brett  
I personally now use "sibs" or "siblings" to refer to jag clutchmates and "clutchmates" to refer to pure clutchmates. It might seem a minor point but I think its important to be clear these days.

I'm trying to keep distinct labels on animals so as not to confuse exactly what they are, and encouraging others to also do so and try to make it clear if pure or sibling cross. If we can all start using labels like siblings to refer to jag clutchmates (and not pure clutchmates) and maybe clutchmates to refer to pure clutchmates it may hopefully avoid some of the confusion or assumptions people may have.

The albino of yours brett is pure albino from an albino x het albino. Im not really sure who daniel.g is and dont think his darwins were from me. albinos look pretty similar at an early age and most are from SXR stock anyway. Great pics as allways by the way mate.


----------



## Stompsy (May 16, 2012)

Thought I'd post a quick question here rather than start a whole new thread. I'd like to know what the signs of an albino Darwin shedding are? One of our two (the male, Romeo) has turned very pale compared to Juliette and we were thinking this was him maybe going into shed? Any info would be great. 

Oh and just to keep the thread on track, here's a few snaps of Juliette I posted elsewhere about a week go. Enjoy.


----------



## Smithers (May 16, 2012)

Colin said:


> Im sorry if I seem like Im being picky or anal here mate  and just thought I mention this issue to avoid any confusion especially since I have pure albino and het lines as well as my albino jag and jag het albino lines that produced some "albino siblings" and "het albino siblings"
> 
> I think you might have meant clutchmates brett
> I personally now use "sibs" or "siblings" to refer to jag clutchmates and "clutchmates" to refer to pure clutchmates. It might seem a minor point but I think its important to be clear these days.
> ...



All good Colin, appreciate the correction no harm done, I did mean Clutchmates


----------



## NTNed (May 16, 2012)

Thought I'd throw my little girl in for good measure;


----------



## Colin (May 31, 2012)

last years holdback female


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2012)

Colin said:


> last years holdback female



Thats awesome!!! I want one like that next season


----------



## DomoKu (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to see more of members 'Normal' Darwins....


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## DomoKu (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a few i had one my computer... need to get some updated pics


----------



## NTNed (Jun 3, 2012)

What a Gorgeous little girl Colin. Love the colours of her, now I want one that colour. Might have to leave APS, costs to much monet keeping up with the Jones's...lol


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 3, 2012)

My male albino just shed and he is feeling feisty! Within minutes of putting the female into his enclosure, they were cuddled up. They've been at it all day.


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2012)

DomoKu said:


> I'd love to see more of members 'Normal' Darwins....


 het albino darwin I bred from a (pure) albino x (pure) het albino


----------



## smithson (Jun 6, 2012)

Colin said:


> het albino darwin I bred from a (pure) albino x (pure) het albino


Wow how and we're do I put my name down for one of these
colin ?


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2012)

smithson said:


> Wow how and we're do I put my name down for one of these
> colin ?



private messaged you. but all the het albinos I bred season just passed sold a few months ago.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice Colin, I May have to get one of these Hets from you next year.

If I am understanding allelles and genetics right with Albinos and Hets, if I cross two Hets, theres a 25% that offspring will come out pure albinos right, and another 25% chance there will be classics and 50% for more Hets, is that right?

At this stage I am still mulling over whether I should get an albino male to go over all my Darwin girls or a corresponding male for each of my Darwin girls thats all


----------



## Bandit05 (Jun 7, 2012)

Two of my Darwin het females...waiting on their brother to shed


----------



## Skeptic (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 254789
My two big boys


----------



## Colin (Jun 7, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Very nice Colin, I May have to get one of these Hets from you next year.
> 
> If I am understanding allelles and genetics right with Albinos and Hets, if I cross two Hets, theres a 25% that offspring will come out pure albinos right, and another 25% chance there will be classics and 50% for more Hets, is that right?
> 
> At this stage I am still mulling over whether I should get an albino male to go over all my Darwin girls or a corresponding male for each of my Darwin girls thats all



het albino x het albino = 
25%albino
50% het albino
25% normal 

but you cant determine the hets from normals with both looking "normal" darwin colouration, Its much better to use an albino x het albino =
50% albino
50% het albino


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 7, 2012)

Colin said:


> het albino x het albino =
> 25%albino
> 50% het albino
> 25% normal
> ...


I totally agree - get the albino to go over all females. Possible het offspring may as well be normals because you can't tell until you breed them more than two years later!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Few pics from few months ago, mostly of the male


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the look of normal darwins, hard to see a bad looking one.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2012)

They are both hets but yes I love the look of them, very pretty snakes..


----------



## Sunnyfront (Jun 12, 2012)

View attachment 255736
theres a few pics of my 6 month old albino


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2012)

Does Anyone have any pure black Darwins or have Darwin's that come close?
My mate has some so black I have never seen anything like it.

Dan

Just to add to my last post, these are not dark Darwins, they are black with no bands. Pretty much a solid black python very simular to the one that sxr has. He has a pair for sale. How much do you think this morph is worth? 
Dan


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where exactly does SXR have these for sale, all they have are Albinos and Het Darwins, no blacks or dark Darwins


----------



## turtle (Jun 14, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Where exactly does SXR have these for sale, all they have are Albinos and Het Darwins, no blacks or dark Darwins



I didn't say they have any for sale, they have one. A friend of mine has some and are definately not for sale for anyone. I just wanted to know how much I should pay for a pair. Let's just say they are more than an albino.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Th way you types it looked that way, you didn't make a break in between talking about SXR and your friend apparently, and that looked like it was all talk about SXR


----------



## turtle (Jun 15, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Th way you types it looked that way, you didn't make a break in between talking about SXR and your friend apparently, and that looked like it was all talk about SXR


Yeah sorry I just noticed that. I just wanted someones input as I'm the one considering buying them.
Im happy to shoot anyone a pm of a pic for anyone interested.
Dan


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jun 18, 2012)

Your inbox is full turtle


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> Love the variations . Some of the best l've bred didnt colour up till a year after l sold them so this years clutch isnt going anywhere for at least 12 months .



Thinking of getting a Darwin...
(On second photo), why is ceramic heat above the water Tupperware and not above the snake as a basking spot instead?
Is that to warm up the water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralliart3 (Jun 18, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Thinking of getting a Darwin...
> (On second photo), why is ceramic heat above the water Tupperware and not above the snake as a basking spot instead?
> Is that to warm up the water?
> 
> ...



Can't work out what pic your talking about? But sometimes people do this to raise humidity. Especially when coming up for shed.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 11, 2012)

Splice 8 months this week


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 11, 2012)

my Sorbet changes her orange to dark yellow when not in the light for some reason.
Here she is below, this was taken not long after I bought her, around early June, before she got sick and wouldn't eat anything. She's getting better now though, still hasn't eaten, but at least no chest infection, at least now breathing noises at all, she still needs to get more weight on her also.


----------



## phatty (Aug 7, 2012)

my darwins
















i found this one on my block disappeared before i could get a good pic


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice Darwin's Phatty. I reckon that one in the last pic will turn out to be a ripper when it grows up!


----------



## phatty (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks yea if only i can it the fast forward button hahah the missus come home with it the other day


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 7, 2012)

A special thank you goes out to all the Darwin lovers who liked the picture I posted up of my beautiful little Albino, Sorbet. Sadly she passed away last Friday.


----------



## Joel90 (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 261744
View attachment 261748
View attachment 261750
View attachment 261751
View attachment 261752



These are my two albino's, the one with the more pale head is the male. Also thought I would put up a pic of them mating


----------



## CamdeJong (Aug 8, 2012)

A few snaps of my albinos. The female nearing ovulation, most recent mating and the stud himself. Cheers.


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice Colin, you can barely tell that it has any pattern


----------



## Kurto (Aug 8, 2012)

I love the red in 'em when they're this small!


----------



## NATHAN93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kurto said:


> I love the red in 'em when they're this small!


Love it !


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr Ess






Ms Sweetie


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 8, 2012)

beautiful snakes !


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 8, 2012)

phatty said:


> thanks yea if only i can it the fast forward button hahah the missus come home with it the other day



Your're lucky to have a misses like that!


----------



## Snapped (Aug 9, 2012)

Serpentaria said:


> A special thank you goes out to all the Darwin lovers who liked the picture I posted up of my beautiful little Albino, Sorbet. Sadly she passed away last Friday.




Sorry to hear about Sorbet, how sad.



Colin said:


>





How absolutely beautiful, just stunning! Wow.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 13, 2012)

some of my het/albino darwins
100%HET darwin




yearling 100%








albino darwin








Nato

does a het albino jag count in the darwin thread?


----------



## josh87 (Aug 16, 2012)

My male 100% het











This is my female 66% het


----------



## katjase (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 262534
View attachment 262535
View attachment 262536
there 100% het we got five of them


----------



## Shauno (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking pretty gravid for an apparent male...


----------



## Blake182 (Aug 28, 2012)

can any one please PM me if they will have 100% het darwins for sale in nov-dec if you breeding goes well 
Thanks Blake


----------



## Shauno (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Blake,

I'm assuming that your other purchase fell through? The above female will produce 100% hets, send me a PM if your interested?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 10, 2012)

My girl had a present for me this morning!


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck with the incubation pythonmum, so when do u start introducing the male with the female? just curious for future references


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 10, 2012)

I start cooling in late April, but didn't introduce until mid May. The male was on shed, so didn't see any action until after he shed. Once he was feeling good, he was at it right away (3 June). They mated a lot in June.

For those who like the stats, the female's postlay mass was 1.96 kg and the egg mass was 745 g, with an average of 46.5g per egg. The lightest (13) was 44g, heaviest (14) was 50 g. I incubate over water and last year the eggs actually gained weight by the end of incubation. It was just excess water, so there was a lot of fluid left when they hatched. However, they had no trouble hatching and were all just lovely.


----------



## Albino93 (Sep 10, 2012)

alrighty, thanks for the info. Nice looking albino by the way. 
Do u have a pic of the male?


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 11, 2012)

Here you go Albino93. He's prettier than he looks in photos and has the best temperament (but so does she)....


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Sep 12, 2012)

Some real nice Darwins here. I think down the track the possible colour morphs this species will provide is going to be amazing. Solid blacks, granites, reduced patterns etc. 
Pitty they can be a little snappy sometimes as if they were typically more placid there would even more people keeping them.


----------



## Freakish13 (Sep 13, 2012)

My girl...


----------



## waynej (Sep 13, 2012)

My Darwin girl holding onto her 28 eggs

View attachment 264988


----------



## phatty (Nov 11, 2012)

*some more darwins*

I think she thinks she is a GTP 










this is one of me males 




this is 100% het in strike mode


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 17, 2012)

My two 100% Het Darwins 10 months old 

- - - Updated - - -

just a few more images of me annoying my snake


----------



## Jason.s (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine eating.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice Jason.s. I like the nice light coloured norm.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 17, 2012)

i have a few Darwins, supose i should post a few pics.
Goldie-Locks my Female Albino Darwin.




Goldie




Goldie




Goldie





Osiris, 100% HET Male




Osiris




Osiris





Nannaa Girl, 100% HET Female





and
even though i will most likely get abused here's Akira, my 100% HET Albino JAG Male.
(yess i know its not 100% Darwin please dont pm me)





Akira




Akira





Enjoi

NatoRey
EDIT: i have a couple more darwins will add them soon.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome stuff mate very beautiful albino!! WOW!


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good to see all those beautiful snakes here's my albino girl fluffy and my 100% het boy Franky (cranky franky)


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 18, 2012)

carefull of the substrate goin down the hatch it can cause compaction or necrosis of the mouth in captive animals, nice Darwins by the way.


----------



## someday (Dec 18, 2012)

darwins look Great friend has a pair and there parents where albinos and they look fantastic..


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 18, 2012)

NatoRey said:


> carefull of the substrate goin down the hatch it can cause compaction or necrosis of the mouth in captive animals, nice Darwins by the way.



Yeah they rarely get any of the substrate but in this pic (wish I filmed it) she struck and was eating it hanging with her body wedged into the top corner of the the tank. Needless to say she slipped out and fell. So she left it on the ground got repositioned and had another go. 

Was pretty funny.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2012)

NatoRey said:


> carefull of the substrate goin down the hatch it can cause compaction or necrosis of the mouth in captive animals, nice Darwins by the way.



why so in captive animals?? Does this differ from a wild python?


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 18, 2012)

The less substrate the better. In the wild they eat rats that have been running through bushes collecting dirt/grass, mites?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 25, 2012)

from what i have learned wild animals and multi-generational captive animals are different not only in pattern and size etc etc, but also genetic differences such as (my opinion only not supported at all) maybe gut acids and tolerance to foreign body's in the gut etc etc,
most(if not all) naturalistic substrates cant be digested and as such will compact or collect in the gut/bowel/butt areas and well lets face it that cant be good....


JMO

Nato


----------



## DarkApe (Dec 25, 2012)

Some of my yearling Darwin girls, There feeding well on rats


----------



## Smithers (Jan 17, 2013)

My Girl Splice

View attachment 277938

View attachment 277933
View attachment 277934
View attachment 277935
View attachment 277936
View attachment 277937


----------



## Shotta (Jan 17, 2013)

Smithers said:


> My Girl Splice
> 
> View attachment 277938
> 
> ...



beautiful albino lol love the last pic just looks like a hose/pipe suckin down a rat


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG Smithers she has gotten huge since I last saw her.. She's beautiful!!


----------



## Snapped (Jan 17, 2013)

Gorgeous Albino you have there Smithers!


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 17, 2013)

Bred by designer serpents
1 year one month
Name: Karen
Eating small ish medium rats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtis (Jan 17, 2013)

This is two of my albino collection. My favourites I hope breed this next season.


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 17, 2013)

My boy Jake 



You guys have some gorgeous snakes 

- - - Updated - - -

NatoRey........I've never really taken a lot of notice of the JAGs but he is a stunner.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 17, 2013)

Kurtis said:


> This is two of my albino collection. My favourites I hope breed this next season.
> 
> View attachment 277952
> View attachment 277954



Very tidy unit that 1st one Kurtis is it from Ramsayi's breeding?

- - - Updated - - -



Snapped said:


> Gorgeous Albino you have there Smithers!



Thanks mate very happy with her, she's from Colin on here

- - - Updated - - -



Pineapplekitten said:


> OMG Smithers she has gotten huge since I last saw her.. She's beautiful!!




Thanks PK  been a while yer. How's your doin? Pics please


----------



## Kurtis (Jan 17, 2013)

I have no ramsayi pythons. First one is actually the daughter of destiny from sxr. I bought off aust Morelia who bought off sxr. I was very lucky to pick her up.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 17, 2013)

VenomOOse totally love the two raised together, awesome photo!!!


----------



## Snapped (Jan 17, 2013)

Kurtis said:


> This is two of my albino collection. My favourites I hope breed this next season.
> 
> View attachment 277952
> View attachment 277954




Oh wow, just incredible!! (this thread is like snake porn).


----------



## fre0005 (Jan 19, 2013)

darwin X jungle, got him when he was snappy, but tamed down alot


----------



## deebo (Jan 20, 2013)

I think this little guy will turn out nice.

- - - Updated - - -

I think this little guy will turn out nice.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 21, 2013)

Smij and his new upsized ratty meal


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlie
Love him


----------



## No-two (Jan 24, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> Charlie
> Love him



Looks like a carpet python, probably not a darwin though.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 24, 2013)

Correct but I still like him, I throw him up everywhere


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 5, 2013)

A couple of different looking,unrelated, darwins that may produce some nice offspring together.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 5, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> A couple of different looking,unrelated, darwins that may produce some nice offspring together.


be interesting to see what pattern they throw. have you got a clutch cooking or are we wating till next season??


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, they are awesome Ramsayi


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 5, 2013)

That second one is a cracker Rams!


----------



## Barrett (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful snakes Ramsayi. Awesome patterning


----------



## Smithers (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 285106

View attachment 285107
View attachment 285108

View attachment 285109

View attachment 285110

View attachment 285111


----------



## gards (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 285504

my first snake


----------



## Shotta (Mar 24, 2013)

heres some recent pics of my female darwin het
not the greatest pics..


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

My new male Darwin


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my girl, brought her from raptor last year. As normal photos don't do justice.


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^ Awesome, cant wait to get an albino Darwin, hope it looks as good as yours


----------



## reptileaddiction (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted any pics of mine, so here one to add to this thread.


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 1, 2013)

That one's really nice reptileaddiction, is it het? I bet it would throw some killer albinos with the right partner.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi sara_sabian. No, this is a non het. I plan on paring it to a similar older female I have.


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Fluffy


----------



## Nik (Apr 1, 2013)

A few of my favoutites


----------



## gards (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Barrett (Apr 3, 2013)

spinner_collis said:


> This is my girl, brought her from raptor last year. As normal photos don't do justice.View attachment 286352



Beautiful girl! I get my hatchy boy of raptor in a few weeks. Bloody excited


----------



## gards (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm excited I get a 2.5m female tomorrow ill post some pics up when she's gets use to a new place


----------



## T0ken (Apr 8, 2013)

My new arrival and introduction to keeping snakes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 21, 2013)

sounds stupid but i love darwins so im like bumping this post to see some new ones or just freshly shed ones, well hopefully


----------



## Madders (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my lovely new girl Giovanna: 













And this is her consort Nero: 








I believe he is coming to a shed, but I love them both regardless.


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 21, 2013)

there both amazing snakes aye!


----------



## Madders (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'm ridiculously excited about this coming breeding season and the clutch they will (hopefully) produce. Fingers crossed!


----------



## saintanger (Apr 21, 2013)

these are my 5


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 22, 2013)

My Darwin hatchling.

DOB: October 21st, 2012
Current size: 68cm (April 21st, 2013. Exactly 6 months old.)
Feeding on: fuzzy rats or adult mice. Prefers live as he doesn't touch freshly defrosted mice or rats, but heated up in hot water or naturally in the hot weather here.
Sex: Male.

If half of his siblings are albino, does that make him a hex? I noticed his batch were all lighter in complexion compared to the other 3 non-albino clutches available.






I'm also new here to the forum, I also live in Darwin. (The capital city, not my snake.:lol

Doing some late night reading to learn about my Children's, Darwin Carpet and Bredli. Love them all.


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> these are my 5



i bloody love the albino and the third normal darwin!!


----------



## Kurtis (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is my boy, Just wanted to share pics.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 3, 2013)

another one of my 100% HETs male here named Hades


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (May 4, 2013)

NatoRey said:


> another one of my 100% HETs male here named Hades



killa colouring on him aye!! i want him!!


----------



## The_Geeza (May 4, 2013)

Darwin Jag? Or line bred RP?.....never seen a Het with so much reduced pattern ever8)


----------



## Roughie (May 4, 2013)

Normal Darwins are an attractive, beautiful python to keep. I have a pair myself but am chasing a high orange yearling female. Not interested in hets, albinos or stripes. Is there anyone out there that can help?

Cheers


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 5, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Darwin Jag? Or line bred RP?.....never seen a Het with so much reduced pattern ever8)


its not even close to a jag pattern, he is a line bread. thanks for the innuendo though.....


----------



## DarkApe (May 8, 2013)

one of the girls


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 8, 2013)

Thank God anotehr person on here has got a Het like mine. Did yours start out with alot of red Nato then fade to the colour he has now? Mine has individual red scales here and there but is mostly cream and black where 3 months ago she was red, cream and black


NatoRey said:


> another one of my 100% HETs male here named Hades


----------



## DarkApe (May 17, 2013)




----------



## phatty (May 18, 2013)




----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 22, 2013)

I'm not going to botehr putting up any pics, I find them too much trouble plus they are all on my phone anyhow.

This is what I have of Darwins so far

1 female classic pattern called Sprite, though she's up for sale
1 female Coastal cross with striped rear half of body called Suzie, she's up for sale too, someone else can have to prove out if she's a het albino or not.
1 female hypo het albino called Caramel, living up to her name, considering the price I paid for her, thought after a while she might be a caramel gene Darwin, but now she is just a peppered black and creamy yellow with very few single red scales here and there.
1 male striped het albino called Noodle.
1 female striped Albino that I just put a deposit on over at SXR, I'm going to call her Cream. I hope she turns out better than my last Albino who got sick and died on me costing me $1200 (animal $900, vet fees $300 or so), I was very reluctant to get another one but I am open to try with an expensive animal again.


----------



## amieserovski (Jun 9, 2013)

My girl Iris


----------



## Norm (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## T0ken (Jun 14, 2013)

My girl relaxing after a feed.

Hoping she keeps the reduced orange as she grows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## paulatones1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally worked out how to post some photos of my beautiful little man Wolfram Strike.


----------



## Towny (Jun 15, 2013)

*Advice on breeding*

Hey guys, im new to this site but have been looking after NT Carpet Pythons for a while, but am looking to start off breeding them and see how i go. However
my big 6ft2 7yr old male im afraid may be too old for breeding ??

Also is it that hard or do you really need to put alot into it?

Any advice or tips on what to do or look out for will be much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 16, 2013)

Norm said:


> View attachment 290984



Wow, that's a cracker Norm. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this beauty from? It has very nice soft colours


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 16, 2013)

paulatones1 said:


> View attachment 291248
> View attachment 291252
> View attachment 291249
> Finally worked out how to post some photos of my beautiful little man Wolfram Strike.


Great looker....and so young to be changing colour....very nice


----------



## The_Geeza (Jun 16, 2013)

Here r my 2 growing like weeds and Albino just starting to show her Yellow.........very happy with these 2 and both handle like a dream.......












Sry bad pics Het wouldn't stay still lol


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> Wow, that's a cracker Norm. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this beauty from? It has very nice soft colours



I got him from a guy here in the newcastle area, I don't know who bred him, he wasn't the breeder. He's my first albino so I'm pretty pleased with him, very reduced orange colour and quite a bit of that flouro yellow that doesn't really show up in the pics. Out in the sun or under lights you can't see it, but when you put him the shade it really stands out. I've tried getting better pics but I'm a crappy photographer!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 17, 2013)

paulatones1 said:


> View attachment 291248
> View attachment 291252
> View attachment 291249
> Finally worked out how to post some photos of my beautiful little man Wolfram Strike.



That is one little cracker you have there, would have to over the moon with him!


----------



## paulatones1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I spent months searching this and other sites to find him hes exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## paulatones1 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is my baby Sunny hes not as stunning in pattern as my husbands (Wolfram Strike) but I think he is awesome


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 21, 2013)

Lovely, everyone. Next year is looking good in our place.



That was last weekend. The female is already looking puffy and starting to hang around her hide box on the floor of her enclosure. That is her favourite spot when gravid. They are still getting conjugal visits and not wasting time.


----------



## Grylls (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's a photo of my boy. He's going on about 4 now. Still as cuddly as ever .


----------



## smillies.snakes (Jul 3, 2013)

amazing looking snakes everyone finally decided that a Darwin will be my first snake. What would be a fair price for 100% hets. They look amazing and in the future (after several years with the snakes and a lot more learning) I would like to have a go at breeding.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi smilies.snakes, 100% hets should be priced around $50-100 each. There are loads of them around and less demand, so price is quite low.


----------



## Madders (Jul 3, 2013)

reptileaddiction said:


> Hi smilies.snakes, 100% hets should be priced around $50-100 each. There are loads of them around and less demand, so price is quite low.



I'm guessing your talking about hatchies? I was thinking about selling my boy and there was another same as him sold for $250 ( he's two yo and breeding size)


----------



## smillies.snakes (Jul 3, 2013)

Reptileaddiction and madders thanks for replying I'm looking for probably a yearling. Don't want a hatchy. Something in a enclosure rather than a click clack. ...still want young ish but not hatchy

also I have a 1500 high by 900 wide by 450 deep enclosure would that be big enough for a adult darwin. And what size do people recommend for around a yearling or could it go straight into the big display.


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is my Darwin, he/she is 6 months old.


----------



## Bocasa (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my Juv Darwin "Zsadist". Z is 7mnths old


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 3, 2013)

Here is a couple of mine relaxing.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Aug 3, 2013)

Great pic Jason.s.


----------



## sharky (Aug 3, 2013)

That is an awesome pic Jason.s!


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Aug 3, 2013)

I just have some Albino Darwins and some Darwin hets so nothing really amazing to add to this thread, but I just want to say I think the normal Darwin is such a stunning animal and there is going to some super hot normal Darwins bred down the line. A friend has some ultra reduced pattern pure Darwins that without doubt rival some of the nicest Jags. It is really is an underestimated sub species in my mind that has some great possibilities down the track.


----------



## someday (Aug 14, 2013)

Couple quick pics of 1 given to me the other day.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 25, 2013)

slimebo said:


> just thought i'd tag this girl onto the darwin thread as well.



just an update of this little grey baby and its sibling 3 years later. both gravid, the striped one to its albino father.will see if something unusual pops out


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 25, 2013)

nice stuff!!!!


----------



## Barrett (Sep 2, 2013)

Took some photos of Charlie while he was climbing around outside.


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 15, 2013)

Male and female albino Darwins. Hatched 2012, both stunning snakes, showing nice fluoro's all over both of them. Both will be stunning animals and i can't wait to pair them for breeding in the future.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 15, 2013)

awesome stuff. Both of those snakes look so good for different reasons. Lovely


----------



## No-two (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't think I've posted this photo. Here is one of my adult males while I was cleaning him out.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice Hayden.


----------



## No-two (Sep 15, 2013)

reptileaddiction said:


> Very nice Hayden.



Just need a equally nice female to pair him with... How's your 'hypo' girl looking for some eggs?


----------



## Ghosted (Sep 23, 2013)

*here's my girl lucy*

new to site(today) but this is my M. s. variegata Lucy who is about a year old and roughly 120cm


----------



## Norm (Sep 23, 2013)

Unusual looking Darwin?


----------



## Ghosted (Sep 23, 2013)

Norm said:


> Unusual looking Darwin?



yeh thats what i've been told, got her from the pet shop 11/2012 and they said she was a morelia spilota variegata wich i looked up to be a darwin(please correct me if i am wrong) and friends have said she dosnt look like one, any ideas?


----------



## Norm (Sep 23, 2013)

Could be anything really, I wouldn't like to be too specific but looks to have a strong diamond influence, maybe coastal, maybe jungle, Could be a mix of any carpet really, you'll never know for sure. But I would doubt pure Darwin.


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Sep 24, 2013)

With all the x breeding going on, I would doubt that it is a Darwin. Especially since it was bought from a pet shop.


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 26, 2013)

Too be honest, i don't see much Darwin in that snake. I agree with Norm, looks to be a Diamond x ???


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Sep 26, 2013)

looks like a Port Mac diamond x coastal natural intergrade, I have two that look very similar


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 30, 2013)

Ghosted said:


> yeh thats what i've been told, got her from the pet shop 11/2012 and they said she was a morelia spilota variegata wich i looked up to be a darwin(please correct me if i am wrong) and friends have said she dosnt look like one, any ideas?



If your in Melbourne, unfortunately all carpets with the exception of Diamonds and Bredlis fell under spilota variegata until recently


----------



## Beans (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 297827

My little 7 month old, Freya.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 1, 2013)

Beans said:


> View attachment 297827
> 
> My little 7 month old, Freya.


Pic don't work


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## paulatones1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Decided i should put some updated photos of the beautiful Mr Strike on here he's getting bigger and more awesome all the time


----------



## Camm8 (Oct 19, 2013)

Absolutely love the albino Darwin's. Definitely be my next snake. (If the mrs will let me)


----------



## Jimie (Oct 20, 2013)

finally got my albino and 100% het 
the het named ginger and the albino named butterball
both have nice stripe down their backs both also bit reduced pattern
albino male and female het 
they both ate yesterday and i only got them friday
unfortunately you cant see the albinos true colors in the pics 
his oranges look awesome


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt Webbs pic but my animal bred by Cam De Jong


----------



## Brent (Dec 1, 2013)

Albino male @12mths i bred


----------



## Shane73 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all, first off great thread, theres some nice looking darwins out there.
I finally got myself a decent camera so though i'd post some pics of my het boy. I think (and hope) he's guna be a big fella, at 13 months he is 135cm and 550g, he's a champion eater and is just starting to handle nicely now.
I have an albino girl on order through SR, hopefully she will be ready by late jan early feb, can't wait.
Hope you like the pics


----------



## Snowman (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally had these added to the WA keepers list. Now the challenge is for takers to find some in the Kimberly. Though we wont get the range that you all enjoy (and I enjoyed seeing in this thread) I look forward to seeing what WA Darwin's (NWCP) we get into the hobby.


----------



## Brent (Dec 7, 2013)

*Darwin Het*

Het Darwin girl breeder


----------



## Jimie (Dec 7, 2013)

updated pic of my het albino girl she has calmed down real nice love her personality


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Dec 7, 2013)

With a big thanks swampie I have my first Albino Darwin. I can't wait to watch him change with every shed.
Sorry about the bad pic, I just wanted a quick pic before I let him settle in to his new home.
View attachment 301999


----------



## smithson (Dec 7, 2013)

My 100%het Darwin 31/2years old 
Hope to breed to my soon to be 3year old albino this comeing season


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Jimie (Dec 8, 2013)

MidsReps said:


>


wow that looks almost just like my 100% het female on page 52 just yours is a lot older very nice midsreps your albino looks very similar to mine to they are awsome


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 8, 2013)

Jimie said:


> wow that looks almost just like my 100% het female on page 52 just yours is a lot older very nice midsreps your albino looks very similar to mine to they are awsome


Tis a Het also...both snakes 11 months old...albino was a fussy feeder but ok now tho have to trick her to take rats but she still a pain (have to give mice 1st ) lol...Ps..bit chubby due to big feed 2 days ago to last them over my holiday haha


----------



## Jimie (Dec 8, 2013)

my 2 are real pigs they'll eat any thing especially the male albino he likes fingers lol mainly mine getting better though he only chewed my hands 3 times today so that's a improvement normally doesn't stop


----------



## Smithers (Dec 22, 2013)

New lad settlin in


View attachment 302634


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Dec 27, 2013)

My little albino 







My big 100% het girl


----------



## phatty (Jan 11, 2014)

cleaned the cage today so though i would take some shots


----------



## Darwin-boy (Jan 11, 2014)

Phatty mate they are beautiful to bad you didnt get another kiss off the mole  lol


----------



## jacorin (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a cpl of pics of my 2 darwins i got off MUNGUS(Aleks) thx mate,they are doing well

been that long sice ive had to put up some pics i've forgot how


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 14, 2014)

jacorin said:


> Here's a cpl of pics of my 2 darwins i got off MUNGUS(Aleks) thx mate,they are doing well
> 
> View attachment 304073
> View attachment 304074
> ...


Pics don't work


----------



## jacorin (Jan 14, 2014)

ah stuff it...thx mate........ 1st pic female.... 2nd pic male


----------



## Stuart (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice Sniper!


----------



## Garry2 (Jan 19, 2014)

my boy at 11 months a bit fiesty but doing well

View attachment 304236
View attachment 304237


----------



## Shane73 (Jan 19, 2014)

[MENTION=1876]Garry2[/MENTION] pics didnt work mate


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

One of my Darwin Hets


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 26, 2014)

More Darwins I have. All three are females, the two hets are both hypos, though one of them has another underlying mutation that I am waiting patiently to prove out when she's old enough.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice animals. Neither of the hets look hypo to me.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2014)

SniperCap said:


>



I love his/her face!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 29, 2014)

Some of my hets


----------



## Barrett (Feb 2, 2014)

Took some new photos of Charlie. He is close to shedding so will get some more snaps in his new skin soon.


----------



## Jimie (Feb 6, 2014)

bit of an update on my boy butterball just starting to go through his change and starting turning white


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 6, 2014)

Both these in shed and looking forward to there new skins


----------



## paulatones1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Almost one year on and the beautiful Mr strike is just getting more and more awesome love this boy!!!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 18, 2014)

[MENTION=492]Ramsayi[/MENTION] Het looking good mate....Albino just shed ill grab a pic

Thanks
Pete


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 19, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


>



Love those colours and markings there The Geeza!
Beautiful snakes everyone, I really have such a soft spot for Darwin's. 

Here's my hatchy, Ares, deciding that my book made a great perch. Needless to say he isn't the best bookmark, but definitely the cutest  
Sorry for the crappy quality iPhone pic, hoping to get some good photos with the DSLR soon!


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 20, 2014)

@Ramsayi Im sure this is looking more like Fays Albino every shed 







Thanks
Pete


----------



## emann14 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just wondering whether anyone has opinions of Albino Darwins? Temperament? Average Adult Length? (I have heard around 6ft). Thanks


----------



## malteaser (Mar 3, 2014)

My Darwin boy, I love his pattern he's bright but so dark too. And our newest addition Bino waiting for her first feed acting like a gtp


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 9, 2014)

My darwin











Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 17, 2014)

I never even looked at a Darwin until SOFAR and I just HAD to bring one home. Pics soon.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful Darwin's there!! How big is the het ? Love the cream colour, such an eye catching snake.. of course the Albino's are beautiful too


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 18, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> Beautiful Darwin's there!! How big is the het ? Love the cream colour, such an eye catching snake.. of course the Albino's are beautiful too


Both just over the meter @ 1.2kg.... Thanks


----------



## Horn20 (Mar 20, 2014)

hey, I'm a newbi to this, and this may be a silly question, but...

how can i measure my albino DCP, after asking nicely several times, she still refuses to lay out straight along the tape measure!
Should i attempt to straighten her out, or should i use a length of string/cord, and with help, measure her that way?
I'm not quite sure really, any help appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

This is our new albino DCP, Sway.
View attachment 307509

View attachment 307510
View attachment 307511
View attachment 307512

A fair investment for my first snake, but as soon as i saw the breed, i knew thats what i wanted.
Absolutely love her.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 20, 2014)

Horn20 said:


> hey, I'm a newbi to this, and this may be a silly question, but...
> 
> how can i measure my albino DCP, after asking nicely several times, she still refuses to lay out straight along the tape measure!
> Should i attempt to straighten her out, or should i use a length of string/cord, and with help, measure her that way?
> ...


there r a couple of apps for phones or let your snake slither close to a wall and they straighten up... Your pics don't work


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 20, 2014)

Google Serpwidgets. You take a photo of your snake with a ruler somewhere in the pic, then upload it. You enter the length of the ruler in cm, then 'plot' points down the length of your snake with your mouse, following the curves of its body. It then works out the length of your snake from tip to tail without having to stress your little guy out


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Mar 20, 2014)

New pics of mine 




- - - Updated - - -

And another one


----------



## Horn20 (Mar 20, 2014)

*New Albino Darwin*

Well, I will try these photos again.


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimie (Apr 7, 2014)

couple of pics of butterball just starting to go through his change to white, he's also no longer the chainsaw massacre that he once was


----------



## Horn20 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey all, 
My DCP has now shed for the first time since I got her, which is pretty exciting for me, but she still is not super keen to feed. I offer a fuzzy mouse every 7 days, but she often will only hit it and then drop it. I am feeding at night, and stay very still after she hits it, but she still drops it most of the time. Some times she will take it, other nights she leaves it, so I take the mouse out in the morning. And re offer that evening. 
Will she get better at feeding or are darwins always a little fussy. 
Also, I have read and heard some conflicting info about feed sizes. I was told that if the snake can consume the mouse with a minute or two, it is too small a feed, and a larger offering should be made. Is this correct or not. Sway is now about 60 cm long. 
Any help thanks. ( i may just be a little over protective too)


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 18, 2014)

@ horn20, freshly hatched darwins start on fuzzy mice, so the food is far to small.
Weigh your snake and offer food items that weigh around 15% of your snakes bodyweight.


----------



## RedFox (May 4, 2014)

I can add two animals to this thread now. 

First a bit dull and looks to be coming up to shed. Still very young and red. Can't wait for it to start getting its adult colours. 











And the second looking cute.











Both are very placid. The first one won't even strike its food.


----------



## Shane73 (May 4, 2014)

Hi RedFox nice looking darwins congrats, it's an exciting time of year with all the new hatchies becoming available.

I finally got to pick up my albino on friday (so stoked, I ordered her in november). When I got her home and unboxed her she was so gorgeous I just had to steel a couple of minutes handling time and took a couple of pics before leaving her to settle.
The third pic is my 18 month old wild type...photo bombed by the dog.


----------



## Shane09 (May 4, 2014)

My two babies

Noodles



and his sister who remains nameless at the moment


----------



## Blazed (May 6, 2014)




----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 6, 2014)

RedFox said:


> I can add two animals to this thread now.
> 
> First a bit dull and looks to be coming up to shed. Still very young and red. Can't wait for it to start getting its adult colours.
> 
> ...


Hets? Love the full stripe... Looks very similar to my yearling


----------



## RedFox (May 6, 2014)

The reddish on in the first pic has no Albinos in its lineage, just good old fashioned Darwins.  

The striped one is a het, but I have no plans to breed carpets so it doesn't have all that much meaning to me. I just liked the look of it.


----------



## Micksreps (May 12, 2014)

What are peoples opinion on housing 2 albino Darwins of different sizes together?
i have a 18 month old female and a 8 month old male that are housed separately but would like to put them together to free up a tank for other reptiles. They will be fed separately to ensure no feeding conflicts. 
The female is considerably larger then the male.


----------



## Senator358 (May 12, 2014)

I wouldn't house any snakes together except for in large outdoor enclosures. Whether they are fed together or not there can be feeding conflicts, doesn't have to be any food involved.


----------



## Blazed (May 12, 2014)

Micksreps said:


> What are peoples opinion on housing 2 albino Darwins of different sizes together?
> i have a 18 month old female and a 8 month old male that are housed separately but would like to put them together to free up a tank for other reptiles. They will be fed separately to ensure no feeding conflicts.
> The female is considerably larger then the male.



Firstly addressing the different sizes its not advisable to house two with one larger than the other as there is a chance the bigger one will eat the smaller one. I've heard of some people who have had two housed together for years and come home one day to find that the bigger had chowed down. I myself house my two childrens together and they are quite a different size but appear to enjoy living together. Addressing sex when they are old enough they will most definitely try to mate so there is that. As for the idea of feeding to make sure there isn't conflict I also do this just to make sure neither is hungry and wanting a meal. So it isn't really advisable bad things can easily happen and then you could be lucky. I put mine together as I didn't have housing for them separately and my first one had a big enough tank for two. And now they stress if kept apart. But I know its still a big risk. Once the smaller one of mine is the same size it would be better.


----------



## Sissy (May 13, 2014)

*Love Darwins*

Our DCP's have slowly grown in numbers due to their lovely nature and pure awesomeness's... No secret that Daria is one of my favs, there's Albert and Aila the albinos and a couple more... All growing like weeds...


----------



## Albino93 (May 31, 2014)

I can finally add to this thread 
Picked up this little beauty last night from SXR/Reptilemania, she has a full dorsal stripe and a beautiful pattern to match.
Couldn't be happier with this little girl. She has the best temperament, no signs of aggression whatsoever.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 1, 2014)

This girl appears to be getting whiter with age.


----------



## PDM_Pythons (Jun 2, 2014)

Albino93 said:


> I can finally add to this thread
> Picked up this little beauty last night from SXR/Reptilemania, she has a full dorsal stripe and a beautiful pattern to match.
> Couldn't be happier with this little girl. She has the best temperament, no signs of aggression whatsoever.


Wondering when u aw guna make the move


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 2, 2014)

PDM_Python said:


> Wondering when u aw guna make the move




Haha yeah so was i...the next ones coming from Ramsayi in december. cant wait


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 2, 2014)

I just love looking at this thread.. Here's an one of Ares from a while back, he has grown so much recently and is now a lot bigger! He's currently digesting a hopper, but next time he's out and about I'll grab an updated pic


----------



## PDM_Pythons (Jun 2, 2014)

Albino93 said:


> Haha yeah so was i...the next ones coming from Ramsayi in december. cant wait


Good choice... Ummmm mine r from Mark


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 3, 2014)

PDM_Pythons said:


> Good choice... Ummmm mine r from Mark



Yeah but yours aren't breeding this year


----------



## ReptiBeck (Jun 4, 2014)

My 4ft yearling Albino Ezio (et-see-o) and the new 6ft 5yo boy Loki


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 4, 2014)

Took some more photo's...cant wait until she colours up





and some feeding shots


----------



## darren.diep117 (Jun 12, 2014)

Some pics of my darwin named darling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 15, 2014)

Crappy phone picture.


----------



## Blazed (Jun 15, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> Crappy phone picture.



That is a stunning albino.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 16, 2014)

Miikamon said:


> That is a stunning albino.



To be honest I'm not big on albino animals, snakes or otherwise but she's pretty interesting looking compared to a lot of the 'consistently patterned' Darwin's available now.


----------



## Blazed (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks like she's held more of a pinky orange in her yellow than most I've seen. And he head and front portion have less pattern and more white. Mine are only hatchlings but one is super pink and she is older than the one that had already lost all his pink so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshly shed, and growing fast! Nearly a metre long now


----------



## phatty (Aug 21, 2014)

got one of the girls out last night
t


----------



## MathersD (Aug 24, 2014)

chilling with the kids


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Nov 23, 2014)

My Darwin boy


----------



## Savvas (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is my het albino darwin I bought off Darren at the wollongong expo last year. Would recommend the this snake to anyone. I especially like how she has kind of a pattern less line down her spine. Hoping to breed her to another het or an albino later on. So I can have an albino in my collection as well


----------



## ralliart3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Latest additions.


Baby Darwins.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 6, 2015)

Well done Ralliart3 I had a good year too....


----------



## Laceyslae (Sep 8, 2016)

Sooo many gorgeous Darwins in here! Can't believe hets sold for $1500 when this thread started. I paid $100 for my 4yr old and $150 for my yearling and both were sold as hets. Im not a big fan of albinos though so I didn't get them for the het, I picked my pair because I really like the dark pattern they have. 
Both of mine have attitude and will strike at me at any given chance, but even so they have become my favorites in my collection


----------



## Darwins_._888 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi guys l just got my first snake hes an albino darwin about 10 months old. Iv only had him for a few days but lm in love with him already. He's already fed since lv got him so lm hoping he stays a good eater. Id appreciate any advice or suggestions anyone might have. 



- - - Updated - - -

Hi guys l just got my first snake hes an albino darwin about 10 months old. Iv only had him for a few days but lm in love with him already. He's already fed since lv got him so lm hoping he stays a good eater. Id appreciate any advice or suggestions anyone might have.


----------



## Poswah (Jan 24, 2017)

After alot of research and questions I now have my first snake. This is chomp a 100% het albino hatchy born November. Had him not quiet a week this was only hold for a photo shoot now just been left alone to adjust. Already feed for me with ease which was really good. Big thanks to all on here for the great info and support.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 24, 2017)

I love the colouring of standard Darwins! My son just purchased his first snake, a coastal, but there were some of these little guys there too and I really really wanted him to chose one of those over the coastal!

Cute little guy


----------



## Poswah (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah I'm quiet happy with the little guy very excited to watch the colours develop with each shed and really looking forward to a few weeks when I can start introducing some handling and really build that trust


----------



## Madhra (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a two year old female albino darwin python. I have had her for about 1 1/2yrs and have never had any problems with her. She has just shed on monday and I found this mark on her, i thought it might be a stuck scale but when I tried to gently rub it off it didnt budge. Does anyone know what it could possibly be? Its time for her yearly check up so i will be taking her to the vet either way.












Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poswah (Feb 24, 2017)

Updated pic after shedding picture does not do justice or maybe I'm just biased


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 26, 2017)

This is a pure Darwin form an albino father with a het mother, the rest of the clutch were normal pattern hets and some unusual reduced pattern albinos.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 26, 2017)

That's a pretty spectacular Darwin!


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 26, 2017)

From same clutch


----------



## Poswah (Feb 27, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> This is a pure Darwin form an albino father with a het mother, the rest of the clutch were normal pattern hets and some unusual reduced pattern albinos.View attachment 320040



The breeder I got mine off had similar yearling. My hatchling is showing similar signs almost a Jag like dorsel stripe and the more caramel colouring. And mine is the same albino father and 100% her mother pure Darwin bloodlines. Yours is a pearler


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Poswah, I think you will find you got it from me and yes it is a very nice darwin and does have a dorsal stripe. The one I posted was from the same parents, hatched 2015.


----------



## Poswah (Feb 27, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Poswah, I think you will find you got it from me and yes it is a very nice darwin and does have a dorsal stripe. The one I posted was from the same parents, hatched 2015.



Well that makes sense . As I can tell now it's the yearling you showed with same hatch number as mine


----------



## Ghillies (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 28, 2017)

View attachment 320045
View attachment 320046
View attachment 320045
View attachment 320046















One of mine


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Remi_014 (May 8, 2017)

I love darwins! I have 2x HETs (M & F) + 1x male. The female is a yearling and was too sly at the moment for a photo shoot. The climbing buddy was purchased as a 2yo as the original owner wasn't confident handling a biter. Bit me over 100 times but is cool as now.








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tashiimashii (May 10, 2017)

This is our DCP she's 6 months old . She's 100% Het








We've had her for about 3 weeks now . Is the set up okay ? Hubby feeling like its a bit lacking ? 

She can be a bit nippy we've taken her out once but wouldn't mind some tips on taking her out and handling her 


Any thoughts much appreciated  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 6, 2017)

Yellow girl & orange boy makes ?


----------



## MzJen (Jun 6, 2017)

Love these.!


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 7, 2017)

A couple more high fluro albino males paired with hets that produce nice colours and patterns


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 2, 2017)

Hard to imagine how this little guy will one day be as big as dad


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 4, 2017)

Unusual pure darwin just shed


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow,!!! that head shape and coloration at 1st glance i would have said Montgomery line jungle not Darwin, beautiful animal. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 4, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> Wow,!!! that head shape and coloration at 1st glance i would have said Montgomery line jungle not Darwin, beautiful animal. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-



Pure Darwin, sire and dam both ex Southern Cross from original Blondie pairings. I get some light coloured reduced pattern hets from this pairing but that one is exceptional.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 5, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Pure Darwin, sire and dam both ex Southern Cross from original Blondie pairings. I get some light coloured reduced pattern hets from this pairing but that one is exceptional.
> 
> View attachment 321212
> View attachment 321213



Mum has just laid eggs again, almost 2 months earlier than usual, just had to warm up incubator.


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 5, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Mum has just laid eggs again, almost 2 months earlier than usual, just had to warm up incubator.
> View attachment 321229



Painless removal of 17 nice eggs, mum is very docile and no aggression at all.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 6, 2017)

Baby starting to become lighter


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 19, 2017)

Taking a bath


----------

